# Just bought a house in Abruzzo



## claire

Hi I have just bought a house in Ofena, Abruzzo and would like to share with you my blog, which is italianhouse at blogspot dot com 

Are there others out there having bought or thinking of buying in this area ?

If so please visit my blog ... it would be good to exchange ideas.


----------



## Barry

*Living in Ofena*

Hi Claire,

It appears you have just become our neighbors. We have just purchased a house in Carrufo, 3 kilometers above you. Walked down to the Aufinium Bar on the old donkey trail in October to see how long it would take (20 min). We have lots of contacts in Carrufo (english speaking) if you need some people to talk to.

Barry


----------



## TAO

Hi Barry
It's a great coincidence that you have bought property in Abruzzo, near Ofena and that you also live in Calgary.
I'm looking into buy in Ofena and wish to have some inside pointers from you and Claire as well. However, I do not wish to do any major renovation, just something I could move in right away. How much should we lower the asking price in general? and how long will the whole buying procedure take?
Thanks for the advices.


----------



## TAO

Hi Claire,
I might be your neighbor in Ofena. Saw your blog. Great job! Lots of work though! Any advice for me in buying in your area? Any good renovated townhouse in a historical village you have seen? Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Barry

Does this mean you live in Calgary?
As for prices that is difficult to say. It will probably cost at least 50,000 euro for a place you can live in. This means the roof dosen't leak and you have power, water and sewer. It will be pretty plain inside however and everything will be old and ready for replacement, probably no heat other than a fireplace . It took us 8 months to complete the purchase but we actually bought 2 seperate properties, kind of like a duplex, and the second seller didn't have all their paperwork together. 2 months should be enough time provided you are prepared, bank account in Italy and a codice fiscale.


----------



## TAO

Thanks for your reply. Yes I'm from Calgary.
You must like the area very much to buy two places!
What do you think about the village or town called Navelli. Is it close to Carufo or Ofena? I have a couple of bigger townhouses to think about there. More money but in very decent shape. Somehow I stumble into one or two places in /or near Ofena that seem to be more interesting but smaller.
As I already bought a farm in south of France, and have an account there. Do I still have to open another account in Italy? About the buying procedure it seems about the same as in France (two to three months)
Any other advices will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Barry

Navelli is in the valley floor right on the highway ss17. we've been through it several times and it is a typical village of the region. It is not in the National park however so dosen't enjoy the historical protection the villages within the Gran Sasso do. If you have a place in France why buy in Italy? What size house are you looking for? There is a palace for sale in Ofena for 230,000 euro if you want something big! You have to have a codice fiscale to buy in Italy. This is like a social security number and is used for all transactions (paying property taxes etc.) When you open a bank account in Italy they can give you one right away whereas our local Italian vice consul said it would take 2 years working through him! I don't know if Italian banks or property owners would accept a check drawn on a french bank and in addition with an Italian Bank you can arrange for them to recieve and pay utility bills. There are dozens of villages in this little area all in the National Park. Ofena, Carrufo, Villa Santa Lucia, Castel Del Monte, Calascio, Santo Stefano or across the valley Capestrano with hundreds of places for sale. Most of Italian Real Estate is not advertised. There will be a sign and phone number on the building or one of the locals will tell you "that house is for sale". If you are interested I can give the name and phone number of a 3rd. cousin in Carrufo who is acting as a scout for the real estate firm Housearounditaly based in Pescara. He speaks english and would know what is for sale and wether it is a good deal or not. Although not to many houses have sold in the last year the asking prices seem to have gone up 40%. There are now English, Scotsman, Danes and Canadians in our village and several Dutchman are seriously looking.


----------



## sunnkissed

cheers!! my family , well my grandparents are from carrufo and still have their houses there that they grew up in, and are planning on travelling there late april, with my cousin and her boyfriend who will be touring italy apparently haha anyways pending some decisions out of my control, i may be (hopefully) joining them..from what i heard there were only like 10 people in carrufo all over 60 years old, not that i dont enjoy the company and wisdom of my elders, i was just wondering after reading these posts, if there were any younger people in the area (i am 20)and what kind of things there were to do, like for instance could i find a horse to ride? or the weather would it be similar to a canadian april? what do people do haha my nonno is a sheep farmer so hahaha all the photos i see of carrufo look beautiful and peaceful and i also hear there are alot of cool caves but anyways any info would be much appreciated !! peace : )


----------



## Barry

*Excitement in Carrufo*

Are you a Colantonio?
Email me at [email protected] and I will try and answer.


----------



## mountie

hi all 
i,ll be in abruzzo mar 10 for three weeks hoping to find somewhere to buy 
for holiday home semi retirement been in building trade years have great practical skills but the beaurocracy of buying ahouse to renovate seems daunting all the websites seem to tell me to definately use a lawyer and geometra but some say not neccessary by all accounts honest ones are like proverbial hens teeth non existent can any one help i,ll be hiring a car and looking all over abruzzo glad to have the company of any one on a similar quest


----------



## Barry

*Buying a House*

The actual purchase process is quite painless and straight forward. All you really need is a notary and a geometra if you want it surveyed first.
The problem with buying houses in Italy and especially in Abruzzo is finding out who owns them and who has a right to sell them. In the late 1800's and the early 1900's most of the young people left for America and Canada. They started families and most never returned so when the owners of the houses in Italy died the titles belonged to the sons and daughters and their children living in Canada , Argentina, and America who never changed the names on the title documents in Italy. What you end up with is a title still in the name of someone who had died a 100 years ago or the title will have 10 or 15 owners all living in some other country.
Getting it all straight is the notaries job, and a good one will ensure everything is done according to law, but it can be a long process tracking people down and getting their consent.


----------



## mountie

Barry said:


> The actual purchase process is quite painless and straight forward. All you really need is a notary and a geometra if you want it surveyed first.
> The problem with buying houses in Italy and especially in Abruzzo is finding out who owns them and who has a right to sell them. In the late 1800's and the early 1900's most of the young people left for America and Canada. They started families and most never returned so when the owners of the houses in Italy died the titles belonged to the sons and daughters and their children living in Canada , Argentina, and America who never changed the names on the title documents in Italy. What you end up with is a title still in the name of someone who had died a 100 years ago or the title will have 10 or 15 owners all living in some other country.
> Getting it all straight is the notaries job, and a good one will ensure everything is done according to law, but it can be a long process tracking people down and getting their consent.


thanks barry thats useful to know i,m just packing now heading over to abruzzo tomorrow kind regards .....eddie


----------



## TAO

Hi Barry and all,
Sorry. Too busy to get to the email. Thanks for the info. Funny you mentioned Housearounditaly. It is with them that I found a few interesting places. I would like to have your 3rd cousin's name and phone number. That might be helpful for my property search there. Just something small but with character. My place in France is far from the beach so something 30mn to the beach will be great. I'm going to Abruzzo in April and will visit the places you mentioned. Any other advices will be great! Ciao.


----------



## Barry C.

*Barry*

Hi Barry
I see by your email address that your last name is Ciccone and your family is from Carrufo. My son is getting married in Carrufo in July and while talking to my soon to be daughter in law Alesia she said she has a cousin who just bought a house in Carrufo. Would that be you? Her father's name is Dante Ciccone. Apparently her brother is in the process of buying Grandma's house there also. Looking forward to visiting the area.
Barry (also)


----------



## Barry

That's me! We actually met Dante for the first time in October (living in Calgary I never met most of my relatives) The whole village (all 27 of them) are looking forward to the wedding as it is the first one in 30 years. Send me your email address and I will innundate you with pictures.


----------



## Barry C.

Hi Again Barry
Wow, what a quick response. Janet and I are very excited about visiting Italy
and specifically Carrufo. Looking forward to receiving any photos you can send. I am so glad I found this site. Also just for your information Alessia and Clayton just got the keys to their new (to them) house in Oshawa ON yesterday. 
Regards
Barry 

barjanin at eagle dot ca


----------



## Stravinsky

Blimey ......... the power of the internet eh?


----------



## Barry

Yes, the world is becoming a very small place.


----------



## TAO

Hi Barry,
Here's my email [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky

Just free advice 
Its not a good idea to put email addresses up on a public forum. They are likely to be trawled, and you will end up with an awful lot of spam in your in box


----------



## timbo

*Timbo*



mountie said:


> hi all
> i,ll be in abruzzo mar 10 for three weeks hoping to find somewhere to buy
> for holiday home semi retirement been in building trade years have great practical skills but the beaurocracy of buying ahouse to renovate seems daunting all the websites seem to tell me to definately use a lawyer and geometra but some say not neccessary by all accounts honest ones are like proverbial hens teeth non existent can any one help i,ll be hiring a car and looking all over abruzzo glad to have the company of any one on a similar quest


Hi I will be over 22nd April for a week or two on same quest as yourself
possibly we could meet up and exchange some info


----------



## GrahamOfena

Hi Claire, I've just returned from Ofena yesterday 4th April, I've just had an offer accepted on a townhouse in Via Nicola Moscardelli in Ofena, I think Ofena is one of the better towns/villages in the area and seems very well maintained, it definately seems to be thriving, I'll keep you informed as to how the sale goes and hopefully it'll go through reasonably quickly as my bank account is already set up and there's no finance to sort out.
Best wishes
Graham


----------



## Barry

Hi Graham,
Are you near the church or further down the hill? Did you look at the palace at the entrance to via Nicola Moscardelli that was for sale?

Barry


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi,
I guess that I might be your neighbor soon. I bought in Ofena  The small place next to the old olive oil company. In the process right now, deposit is already down, paperwork getting authenticated in Rome as we speak. Look forward to any news that you could share.
Bruce


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi Claire,
I guess that I might be your neighbor soon. I bought in Ofena  The small place next to the old olive oil company. In the process right now, deposit is already down, paperwork getting authenticated in Rome as we speak. Look forward to any news that you could share. I read your blog on Blogspot. Made me chuckle once or twice. I actually ate at the resturaunt that you mentioned in the picture. Ofena seems to be a happening place. Question, do you have a car in Ofena or do you rent for your visits? Just curious, thinking about making Ofena my first home in Italy, possibly looking to buy near Casoli and Lago de SaintA'gelo in the near future. 
Bruce


----------



## Barry

To All New Ofenesse,
There are going to be no Italians left in Ofena at this rate. Actually I think there are more in Toronto than in Ofena. There are so many they have their own club.
As far as I know there are only 2 buses a day going to Ofena and a car is just about a necessity if you want to visit the surrounding villages or go to San Pio or L'Aquila for grocery shopping.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hello Barry,
I wonder if there is a car park or storage for cars in Ofena or close by, thinking that I might stay for a couple of months, head back to the states, park the car and come back in a few months. A few people have suggested a simple Fiat with 4x4 drive, as it will go anywhere and not cost an arm and a leg. Any truth?
Bruce


----------



## Barry

Are you an Italian citizen? If not you can't buy a car in Italy unless you know someone who could buy it in there name. Having said that unless you have a garage on your property the only parking is in the streets ( no room) or in the square (town might object) or you might find someone in the village with a garage they would rent.
As we only go for a month at a time we just rent a car.
I haven't checked it out yet but some of the french car makers offer short term leases ( 1 to 6 months) that are supposed to be quite good. If we were staying more than a couple of months a year then leasing a car might make sense. We have a garage (for now) so have a place to park it.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi Barry,
Thank you for the information. Very helpful. I am not an Italian citizen, so I guess that I will be looking to make good friends with the locals  I don't know if anyone has shipped their own car to Italy, would be curious to learn more. I know insurance is about the same as in America about $2,000 Euros a year. I drive a Porsche over in the states, but might ship a smaller car, just need to know if I can insure it in Italy. I noticed a storage center in a field off the highway to Ofena, where they park caravans and autos. I might have to leave it exposed to the elements. Right now I am like a sponge, trying to absorb all the pecularities of living in Italy.
Bruce


----------



## stefanaccio

My understanding was that it is residency, not citizenship, that allows you to purchase and register a car in Italy.


----------



## Barry

The requirement could be residency, I haven't looked into it that closely. I have seen new cars, a display at a shopping centre, for around 7000 euros. I would think shipping a car from the US and paying duty etc. wouldn't make sense. The smaller the car the better for getting around these villages. I've seen locals drive down the main street in Carrufo but it's with mirrors brushing the walls on both sides. I can't imagine paying 2000 euros a year for insurance. We have a Honda Element and it's $1000 a year here in Alberta.


----------



## Caporciano

Hi Claire,

we are just 'round the corner' in Caporciano. we bought 4 years ago & just about finished all the works! Nice area.. You have a very good restaurant near you!

Chris


----------



## Caporciano

Hi..

The notario acts just the same as in france & is a legal rep of the state & acts totally within & for the law/state. The geometro - we have one in Caporciano & he has become a good friend - an invaluable aide in buying for all sorts of advise & they come at no great cost! 

The whole process of purchasing is totally straight forward. I would suggest you put a good deposit down (20%) saves & safe guards..

Good luck with it all - yes you are doing right.... you need to be out & about scouting!

Chris


----------



## Barry

Did you have any trouble with planning permission? In Carrufo we are in the National Park and they've told us we can't modernize the outside look of our house or change it in anyway without permission. We had hoped to knock out one bedroom upstairs and make a terrace patio but it looks like we are out of luck. Our neighbor put a new aluminum door in and they made him cover it in wood!


----------



## TAO

Thanks Stravinsky for your good advice. I guess it's too late now!!
I am actually in Abruzzo at the moment, playing tourist and checking out the area. Pretty nice. Will keep you guys posted.
Ciao


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hello Stefanaccio,
I hope you are correct. As I would like to buy a car to get around. Everybody seems to have differing information. One person says that you can get insurance, but it will only cover the other driver's car, another says no it is just like American car insurance, another says it covers the car only not the driver, a lot of info out there... some of it maybe right 
Thank you,
Bruce


----------



## Goingtoitalia

I have a question for all of you that have puchased. How long did it take to get from putting a deposit down to the conclusion of the sale and you getting the keys? I am at 2 months, I don't need a mortgage, they had to get death cerificates from the deceased co-owner who moved to the US after the war. Just curious as to how long it should take?
Thank you,
Bruce


----------



## Barry

As you are finding out it all depends if the seller can "prove" he or she has the right to sell the house! The actual sale, ie signing the papers and paying your money can take place anytime you, the seller and the notary can get together. We bought 2 halves of a house. One half the seller had all the papers and we could have done the deal in 3 weeks. The second half the sellers had to prove their right to sell so 6 months. It seems a lot of people selling property are not prepared as there is a cost involved.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi Barry,
Thank you for the information. As the months pass I was getting worried. My Estate Agents see no problems, but they have several properties to look after a month. My Italian friends say get used to Italian life, it moves a little slower, so I guess that I will adapt.
Thank you,
Bruce


----------



## Paola

*Answers on purchasing a property in Italy*

Hi Everyone, I am an estate agent in Italy and am pretty familiar with the "right to sell" problem that crosses many people. You see, in Italy to sell a house you need to have the original deed which is the deed that states that you are the owner of the house. Many abandoned homes are taken in possess by one relative and can not be sold unless they go by "usucapione" Ususcapione is a way of having possession of a property and get the original deed. This process takes quite some time. In fact, you have to proove that you have possess of the house and the judge decides wether or not to give you the original deed. It could take more than one year.
What I reccomend to all those purchasing a home in Italy, is to ask to see the original deed before making an offer. I would not purchase a house that is not legally "sellable" by those that say they are the real owners but are not. If I can be of further help for anyone, feel free to ask. Happy house hunting to all!
Paola


----------



## Barry

Hi Paola,
We also ran into a last minute problem in that they had to resurvey the house to the new Urbano rather than the old Rural system.
It seems a lot of the real estate firms take on listings without knowing the legal status of the properties.


----------



## Paola

*Real estate*

Yes, it is true. The first thing that one needs to do is certify that the house has an original deed. This should be done by the real estate agent but many times they just avoid this and when it comes up the estate agent tries to take shortcuts but it never goes the way it should. Have you already signed a purchase proposal and sent a deposit?
Hope all turns out ok.
Paola


----------



## Barry

We've already purchased. Carrufo, next village up from Ofena. Trying to find out what the taxes are this year right now. There used to be a website listing the rates but it dosen't seem to be working and the Comune hasn't answered my email.


----------



## mountie

Paola said:


> Hi Everyone, I am an estate agent in Italy and am pretty familiar with the "right to sell" problem that crosses many people. You see, in Italy to sell a house you need to have the original deed which is the deed that states that you are the owner of the house. Many abandoned homes are taken in possess by one relative and can not be sold unless they go by "usucapione" Ususcapione is a way of having possession of a property and get the original deed. This process takes quite some time. In fact, you have to proove that you have possess of the house and the judge decides wether or not to give you the original deed. It could take more than one year.
> What I reccomend to all those purchasing a home in Italy, is to ask to see the original deed before making an offer. I would not purchase a house that is not legally "sellable" by those that say they are the real owners but are not. If I can be of further help for anyone, feel free to ask. Happy house hunting to all!
> Paola


 hi paola i,ve just been asked to supply a notario with a document of riconoscimenti could tell me what it consists of please


----------



## Barry

We haven't got around to checking if the notary had the title updated yet. I don't have the notaries name handy. We had given power of attorney to HAI as we didn't want to have to fly back and forth from Canada for the signings so never met the notary. HAI seemed to do all the right things up until the end and then they seemed very confused and disorganized.
We dealt with the utilities ourselves as our house is in a very small village and the town office knew us by then, so transferring the water and sewer bill, garbage tax and ICI they did immediately. Power took us a bit (1 year) longer as my requests to ENEL on there website seemed to disappear. We finally had a local help us by phoning ENEL and ranting at them for half an hour which produced a contract for us to sign in about 6 weeks. The former owner paid the bill in the meantime and I reimbursed him. We had arranged with our bank in Pescara to recieve and pay this bill and it seems to be working now. The town won't forward the water, garbage or ICI bills to the bank nor will they send it to us in Calgary so a distant relative in the village recieves and pays them for us. HAI offered to help with the utility transfer but by then I preferred to do it myself so I knew it was done.
Our house was move in ready except for the addition of some furniture. We've had to do some minor repairs (leaky toilet) and some upgrading (change all the mattresses and bedding, pots and pans and most important a barbecue). We do have a bit of an advantage in that the village is so small (27 people) and as we've now found out they are all related to me in some way or another 
(3rd, 4th and 5th cousins) that they have looked after us and our lack of Italian hasn't been much of a problem.


----------



## Stella Artois

*Thanks Barry again!*



Barry said:


> We haven't got around to checking if the notary had the title updated yet. I don't have the notaries name handy. We had given power of attorney to HAI as we didn't want to have to fly back and forth from Canada for the signings so never met the notary. HAI seemed to do all the right things up until the end and then they seemed very confused and disorganized.
> We dealt with the utilities ourselves as our house is in a very small village and the town office knew us by then, so transferring the water and sewer bill, garbage tax and ICI they did immediately. Power took us a bit (1 year) longer as my requests to ENEL on there website seemed to disappear. We finally had a local help us by phoning ENEL and ranting at them for half an hour which produced a contract for us to sign in about 6 weeks. The former owner paid the bill in the meantime and I reimbursed him. We had arranged with our bank in Pescara to recieve and pay this bill and it seems to be working now. The town won't forward the water, garbage or ICI bills to the bank nor will they send it to us in Calgary so a distant relative in the village recieves and pays them for us. HAI offered to help with the utility transfer but by then I preferred to do it myself so I knew it was done.
> Our house was move in ready except for the addition of some furniture. We've had to do some minor repairs (leaky toilet) and some upgrading (change all the mattresses and bedding, pots and pans and most important a barbecue). We do have a bit of an advantage in that the village is so small (27 people) and as we've now found out they are all related to me in some way or another
> (3rd, 4th and 5th cousins) that they have looked after us and our lack of Italian hasn't been much of a problem.


Barry thank you very much for the answers to my questions, can't think about any other right at the moment ( hope you don't mind very much me asking you so many question, but HAI seems to be very reluctant on giving us any sufficient info on the procedure ).

Would it be ok if I contacted you again if i've got more questions on the matter, unfortunately couldn't find anybody else who could help me with that

I'm glad that you've got things sorted out now, Italy is a gorgeous country!


----------



## Barry

No problem.

If we had to do it again knowing what we do now I would spend a little more time and look on our own, find a notary and a geomtre and skip the real estate firms entirely. It would take longer but I think it would be more enjoyable.


----------



## nicoleriva

hi everyone, i just discovered this site. pretty neat.


----------



## Paola

*response*



mountie said:


> hi paola i,ve just been asked to supply a notario with a document of riconoscimenti could tell me what it consists of please


Hi mountie,
a documento di riconoscimento is an id, a passport would be great.


----------



## maisie21

Hi Claire
We have also bought a house in Ofena on Via Delle AIE.
We will be coming over again 3rd June for a week and would love to meet up if that is possible.
Judy


----------



## Momma C

Hello
I am in the process of completing a sale for a home in Vacri, Chieti which will need restoration work. I am happy with the agents and their geometra but would like to know if anyone has advice on builders etc: I am coming over for the weekend Friday 20th to Monday 23rd June to sign the contract so if anyone is in the area and would like to meet up then let me know
Thanks


----------



## maisie21

Hi
Which agents did you use for buying the property?
The builder that we used was not very good and we are now having to look elsewhere for the remainder of the work. I may have some information when we return to England after our next trip next week.
Are you re locating, or is it a holiday home?
Judy.


----------



## Momma C

*Buying in Abruzzo*

Hiya
I am using Abruzzo Houses in Pescara. They have been very helpful and so far have no problems. They showed me a gem of a place in Vacri when I came over for the first time in April, I came over again beginning of May to see the place with a Geometra and made an offer. I am going over again in May 20th for the signing on May 23rd. I intend to live there and will start to get Italian residency but I am looking after my parents who are both in care so I can't leave them but at some point I will live the Italian life and have friends over and travel around seeing Italy and Europe more, also of course learn the language.
Abruzzo Houses have builders but I wanted to get ex pats comments on their experiences first and to know what is a reasonable building cost etc:
It would be great to get to know English people when I am out there on trips so maybe we will meet up sometime. I am in Northampton.

Kay


----------



## maisie21

Hi Kay
We live in Staffordshire and are also planning to retire to Italy in 2010 when my husband John retires.
We bought our house via House around Italy who were also excellent but we were disappointed with the builder one of their agents put us in contact with.
We are now planning to do most of the renovation work ourselves as my husband is very good at DIY.
We were charged 24.000euros to have our property rewired, new bathroom and plumbing, pipework for radiators in every room, a new boiler and a new doorway to our bedroom. We have since been told by another source that this price was too high. Also the workmanship, apart from the new bathroom, was not of a high standard.The agent was supposed to oversee the work, but obviously didn't.
We would also like to meet up with any expats in the area, perhaps it may be possible if any of our trips to Italy coincide.
Judy.


----------



## Momma C

*Builders*

Hi Judy 
First of all I made a mistake in my last message, I am going over in June to sign not May though you probably worked that one out.

I would be keen to know who the source was that said the price was too high or if they could suggest contacts.

Not sure how many expats (still living in England) use this site but do they have a regional social at all so that people could meet up and really get to know each other and perhaps help each other out? 

K


----------



## maisie21

Hi Kay
Yes, I believe that there is an ex pat community in Pescar that meet up regularly.If you log on to the House around Italy web site they have a section there giving information on the group.
we have not made contact with them yet, but I was considering doing so when we come over at the beginning of August.
If you can wait until I come back from Italy 10th June I should be able to give you some information regarding the builder.
Judy


----------



## Momma C

*Builders*

Hi
Thanks I will wait for you to come back. I hope you have a good trip.
Kay


----------



## maisie21

Hi Kay
We are back having spent a week with no hot water(gas still not connected) and no pressure to our water supply. It has been a fun week.
We have not seen the builder as we are still waiting for the DIA document but if you have an email address I can give you the telephone number of the girl that is liaising with him on our behalf.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
We have just arrived back from Italy.
If you have any good connections in the area that we could speak to that would be great. We have got a good contact in Ofena now, the local joiner/carpenter has made us some beautiful internal doors and we will certainly use him again when the work progresses.
I think we may be too old for the new club that is opening up in Ofena, unfortunately I cannot class myself as a younger person.
Judy.


----------



## Stella Artois

Barry said:


> No problem.
> 
> If we had to do it again knowing what we do now I would spend a little more time and look on our own, find a notary and a geomtre and skip the real estate firms entirely. It would take longer but I think it would be more enjoyable.



Hello Barry

We seem to have succeded with pushing the process forward and should have all the paperwork sorted by the end of this month, but as usual in such a complex process the are more questions to ask ( Hope you still don't mind)

1. As for transferring the utility bill over to your name you said the authority did it for you fairly soon after the house was purchased, how does it work exactly? Do we need to approach the council ourselves somehow or contact each of the utility companies separately? 
2. And how did you know how much the annual tax on the house whould be? WE were advised by HAI to employ an accountant there, but as you might guess we whouldn't be really happy with that ( bearing in mind our experience with HAI)

Cheers!


----------



## maisie21

Hi Stella
We have also purchased a house in Ofena through HAI.
The rates for the year were 59 euros per person, we used the accountant recommended by HAI this year due to time constraints but his charges were 300 euros, next year we will be doing it ourselves.
If you bought through HAI have you spoken to their 'Girl Friday' Francesca Palmy she is very good and reliable and totally trustworthy? As regards the utility bills the water and electricity were transferred to our names when we purchased the house but for the gas supply we had to meet with the Gas supply company at the council offices in Ofena to sign the paperwork and arrange to have a meter fitted which cost us 540 euros(standard charge).


----------



## Stella Artois

Paola said:


> Hi Everyone, I am an estate agent in Italy and am pretty familiar with the "right to sell" problem that crosses many people. You see, in Italy to sell a house you need to have the original deed which is the deed that states that you are the owner of the house. Many abandoned homes are taken in possess by one relative and can not be sold unless they go by "usucapione" Ususcapione is a way of having possession of a property and get the original deed. This process takes quite some time. In fact, you have to proove that you have possess of the house and the judge decides wether or not to give you the original deed. It could take more than one year.
> What I reccomend to all those purchasing a home in Italy, is to ask to see the original deed before making an offer. I would not purchase a house that is not legally "sellable" by those that say they are the real owners but are not. If I can be of further help for anyone, feel free to ask. Happy house hunting to all!
> Paola


Hi Paola 

Just one question, what's a visura, please? And what's the difference between a visura and an original deed, please? 

Many thanks


----------



## Stella Artois

maisie21 said:


> Hi Stella
> We have also purchased a house in Ofena through HAI.
> The rates for the year were 59 euros per person, we used the accountant recommended by HAI this year due to time constraints but his charges were 300 euros, next year we will be doing it ourselves.
> If you bought through HAI have you spoken to their 'Girl Friday' Francesca Palmy she is very good and reliable and totally trustworthy? As regards the utility bills the water and electricity were transferred to our names when we purchased the house but for the gas supply we had to meet with the Gas supply company at the council offices in Ofena to sign the paperwork and arrange to have a meter fitted which cost us 540 euros(standard charge).


Hi Maisie21

Thanks very much for your reply! No, we haven't spoken to Francesca yet, so unfortunately can't provide you with any information on this.

How did you transfer the water and electricity, please? And could you recommend a cheap and easy way of sorting out and paying the rates, please? Is it easy to work out how much you pay in rates? How will you be arranging it this year, if you don't mind me asking?

Sorry for bombarding you with so many questions, but can I ask which notary you used for your purchase, please? Did you have any problems at all with getting the documents registered? We're with Maria Russo.

Many thanks!


----------



## maisie21

Hi Stella
The notary that we used was Giovanni De Matteis who is based in Chieti. The staff from HAI took us through the whole purchasing procedure and even took us to meet the notary, we cannot fault them on the initial support that they gave us. However, we have had to make a formal complaint to HAI about two of the agents that work for them. We now deal with Francesca who has been with us to purchase tiles and beds for our house as she acts as an interpreter for us.As I said previously, we used an accountant this year to pay the rates because we were getting frustrated trying to explain to him what we wanted but if you contact Walter Pezzi at HAI(financial advisor) he can make the calculations and payments for you and is a lot cheaper than an accountant. We are hoping to pay the rates ourselves next year.


----------



## maisie21

*Can anyone help?*

Hi
Does anyone know of where we can buy a mains gas cooker in Abruzzo?
I don't want duel fuel or bottled gas but they are the only ones that we have found so far.
We are hoping to look for a suitable one when we come over again at the end of July.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

Hi All,

We can't go to Italy until September and everyone was worried about how we would pay the house taxes so my 3rd cousin paid it for me. The town had given us a bill last year so we just paid the same (161 euro). The town website finally posted this years rate and as it hasn't changed I guess we are ok. After a year of trying we finally got Enel to change the electric bill to our name and send it to our bank in Pescara for payment. I'am still not exactly sure what it is costing as they send a bill every 2 months but don't collect for 6 months. It looks like 14 euro/month plus usage.
Keep me posted on your house as I know I have relatives in Ofena but haven't managed to run them all down yet.
Barry


----------



## Barry

re: Gas Cookers

There is a big building supply store in San Pio called Marini's. They have everything you could want. The only problem is they have these show kitchen's and bathrooms set up on the second floor with all the fanciest appliances, that my wife now wants in our house!

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
Thanks very much for the info, we will make a trip there when we visit at the end of the month.
We are still struggling to get our gas supply connected even though we paid for the meter in April, I am just hoping that it is connected when we visit next so that I can have a hot shower.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

Let me know how long it finally takes to get the gas hooked up. Is your house already set up with the gas lines or do you still have to get a plumber in after the meter is installed.
We don't have a meter either and I haven't looked into getting hooked up yet. We have 2 electric hot water tanks, one for the kitchen and one for the bathroom so are set as far as hot showers go. Our next concern is getting some heat! We have 3 kerosene heaters and the fireplace but it's not the same as central heating.
Barry


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hello to All,
I am making my purchase with HAI on July 7th. So far they have been a pleasure to work with, I liked my agent Paola (candid and funny), the scout Maurizio and Sara has kept me informed as the slow pace of Italian paperwork winds it's course. Walter has been nothing short of amazing! 
I would like to get several rooms renovated, I am looking at adding a bath and renovating another. Does anyone know of a good contractor? Also, I will need a heating system. I am not in a super big rush, but would like to get started. I thought of ading a terrace on my roof, has anyone in Ofena made such a change? I know that in Tuscany nobody ever seems to get a permit for any type of change. It is not my first order of business and I plan on staying a while in September. Do I just have to ask the Town Counsel and await their decision? How detailed do the plans need to be? 
I am looking forward to a pleasant stay in Ofena for years. 
Bruce


----------



## Barry

Hi Bruce
You will need a geomtre to prepare the plans and submit them for approval. We have been told because we are in a National Park we can't make any changes to the outside that would not be in keeping with the historical aspect of the building. We were also thinking of a second floor terrace but haven't yet pursued planning permission as everyone has told us it probably won't be allowed. You can do anything to the interior you want as it is not visible.
Walter is great and he was born in Bussi just down the road so he is familiar with the area. He's the only one in the bank who speaks english!
If you go to Marini's in San Pio they have show kitchens and bathrooms set up so you can see what is possible as well as stocking everything under the sun!

We hope to be there in September so you will have to show us your house!
Barry


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Thank you Barry,
I look forward to meeting you and giving a tour. It is so small it will not take long  Much easier to talk in person. I have seen some amazing showrooms in Lunigiana. They have two in a small town, which I found amusing. The temperature should be nice in September, probably will not need any heat. The property I am buying comes with a small plot of land, I am guessing 7 meters by 15 meters. Does the consel have to approve plans for a garden? I would like to make a patio and small scale English garden. 
On another note is there any type of property insurance? I don't want someone to get hurt while I am not there, whether it be a contractor or friend. ????
Bruce


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
All of the lines for the gas, water and electricity were already in place but we are still waiting for the gas supply company to fit the meter.Apparently the plumber has to be present at the same time as the gas company so that they can provide a safety certificate.We applied in April to have the gas connected and paid 540euros for the meter, which is a standard charge as the mains gas supply was only supplied to Ofena 10 years ago and they are now trying to recoup the cost of laying the pipework.There is a lot of paperwork involved and we had to go to the council offices to meet with the agent from the gas company who only visits once a week.
Hope this helps
Judy.


----------



## Barry

Bruce
I think you are ok with the garden but you could check with the mayor. Her name is Rita and she is always driving around in her Mercedes convertible!
As to insurance I am not sure. None of the locals seem to carry it and none of the companies I deal with in Canada will touch it. I have heard that some English firms do offer house insurance. As you say it might be worth pursuing a bit of liability coverage.
We've only been in May and October. May has always been perfect but the 3rd week in October last year we actually got snowed on so we thought we would try September for a change. We aren't used to high humidity so we find a bit of heat in the house at night tends to dry it out a bit and make it more comfortable when the temperature drops.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi Barry,
Thank you for the information on the garden and the Mayor's name. I never heard anyone talk about insurance, so I assume most people don't carry it. In California, where people are a little crazy, it never hurts to carry it. I will probably be "roughing" it for my first stay, sleeping bag and camping supplies. Indoors as opposed to outdoors will be welcomed. I read a thread about water pressure, I never thought to ask after seeing a meter, if the water supply was constant and good?


----------



## Barry

Judy

Yes we have the line right up to our front door but would have to have the interior lines done as well. We have a butane stove (I think) and we went for 6 weeks on a tank of gas (18 euro). We don't use the oven as I picked up a barbecue so we probably won't bother with the hassle of installing gas right now. The electric water heaters work fine and the kerosene heaters work even though at 40 euro for 18 Liters it is expensive.
The next hurdle I think will be getting a phone and ADSL for email. We both have Italian cell phones but they don't work inside the house (I think it's the 2 feet of rock in the walls). We were also thinking of getting a satellite dish as we don't get any TV reception, although I notice some people have large antennas, the lack of which may be our problem.
Barry


----------



## Barry

Bruce,
I don't know about Ofena but in Carrufo the water comes from a spring. We've never had a problem but we do have a 250 gallon tank and pump under the stairs! They tell us that by august the springs start to run dry and you need the tank to ensure you have enough. It's tied into the water system and stays automatically full and if the external pressure drops then the pump kicks in and supplies the tanked water. At least that's the theory.
We usually fly into Rome, Ciampino, rent a car and then hit Ikea at the next exit. If you need bedding etc it's easy to transport. Furniture has been a bit of a challenge as nobody wants to deliver up to us. They say going to Ofena is no problem but the extra 5 Km up the mountain to Carrufo is impossible!
Barry


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
We also need to consider getting the phone, internet and a satellite dish installed. We were going to wait until we move to Italy in 2010 but I think that we will probably try sooner because everything is such a hassle. we have got a small wood burning stove that we use also but we now need to arrange for a delivery of logs from somewhere before winter.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

There's a supply company beside the highway not far from the Capestrano turnoff that claims to deliver firewood for 10 euro/ 100kg. The locals say the wood is pretty green and must be dried before you can burn it. They figure you need 3000 kg. to last a winter. We've tried our fireplace but you have to leave a window open or it won't burn which kind of defeats the purpose. Maybe a gas incert in the future is the way to go. We did look at some very nice pellet stoves as well as some high efficiency wood stoves but they seem very expensive (2000 euro). For that price we could buy a high efficiency gas furnace in Calgary and ship it to Italy!
Barry


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
thanks for the information about the firewood.
We haven't tried our fireplace yet either but my husband John is planning to take it out and build a new one(the one in the house at present is a red painted brick one!!).We also need to build a new log store before we order the wood but hopefully we will be able to get some work done when we visit at the end of the month.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

Judy
Red brick sounds nice! Ours is done in that white shiny tile. In fact our whole kitchen is done in this white tile which extends half way up the walls. Looks like a hospital room! We have started to do some painting but the price of paint compared to Calgary is a shock (about double) and those plaster walls are like sponges so 5 liters dosen't go very far.
Barry


----------



## TAO

Barry and all,
I was able to buy wood burner stove in France for about 500 euros. it would heat up a room of 30m2 nicely and if you leave the door open it would warm up the next room as well. The brand is called SUPRA COLNAN 2. The conduct should go through your existing fireplace cheminey. Maybe they sell the same iYn Italy.You're right, the paint is much more expensive in Europe than Canada.
Yvonne


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hello,
I am off to Pescara and hopefully going to be staying a night in my house in Ofena. Buying on Monday hoping to stay Tuesday night. Is there any place that I should check out for dinner in Ofena ? Is there a market near by? Anyone that would like to meet up for a drink or??? My Email is [email protected] if you care to respond in private. I am a swm, 47 from Los Angeles, so yes an American 
Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Barry

Hi Bruce,
The only place for dinner I know is the Aufineum Bar which has a world class restaurant, but I think you have to make reservations. If you are flying in to Pescara there is the big superstore right across the street from the airport called Auchan. You can stock up on food and booze there. The Housearounditaly main office is just down the street as well. If you are renting a car there is a good supermarket in San Pio and you can always drive into Aquila which has lots of restaurants.
Just beside the service station on SS17 a little north of the turnoff to Ofena has a pizza place that the locals say is very good. There is a wedding taking place in Carrufo which has a lot of people from Toronto attending so there will be lots of english speakers for the next few days if you drive up the mountain.
If you get desperate give my cousin a call . His name is Gianni and his phone number is 0862 956419. he speaks perfect english and I am sure he can give you any advice you need.
Barry


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
We have also found the paint very expensive, especially as I have had the colour I wanted mixed at the store(Obi).
We have had to give the walls and ceilings two good coats of paint and that is after we have sanded the walls down as there were some areas that when we painted them it took the plaster off beneath the new paint.
It is such good fun renovating properties!!!
Judy.


----------



## Barry C.

Hi Barry and all
I am just getting packed today for the trip to Carrufo for the wedding. My son, the groom, his girlfriend Alessia, the bride, and her family are already there. My daughter, husband and three small children have been there a week. Janet and I fly from Toronto on Wednesday. I had a generous offer of the use of a house but chose instead to stay in Ofena in an agritourisma (sp)
in order to pamper my wife a bit. She will be flying home after six days and I will be going on to Holland and England. There is a bit of guilt involved there on my part. We fly to Rome and not Pescara unfortunately but a mistake. Thanks to Barry for his information and photos. Incidently he is a cousin of the bride. I tried to buy a GPS with Europe but there is a two week delivery time so I left it too late. My concern was finding the right roads to get there.
If I get lost I will miss the party Friday night.
Cheers
the other Barry


----------



## Barry

Hi Barry,
Rose promised lots of photos and I hope you are going to be taking lots as well!
You can pick up a GPS at any Euronics store in Italy. In addition the big superstore like Auchan and Ipercoop also sell them. If you are flying to Rome from Toronto that means your going to Leonardo Di Vinci airport which is on the west side of the city. You have to get on the ring road and hope it's not to busy and drive to the east side to get the autostrad to L'Aquila. It usually takes us an hour and a half from Ciampino which is a good 20 minutes closer than Leonardo but once your on the toll road (about 8 euro to L'Aquila) it is a very nice drive. Maybe you will run into Bruce in Ofena!
Barry


----------



## Barry

Judy,
It took 10 liters of paint to do one bedroom. I managed some on sale at Castorama in Pescara but I didn't buy enough to do the other rooms yet. Your right though it seems color doubles the cost. Plain white paint in Marini's is reasonable in the 20 liter bucket. I guess that's why the Italians paint everything white! We are actually thinking of taking the plaster off, repointing the stonework and leaving it exposed. It's more rustic but would cut down on maintenance. We've seen some examples where they've added a few decorative tiles and it looks very nice. In fact there is an artist in mosaics in Ofena. His name is Claudio Alleva and you can check out his work on his website HTTP://www.art-mosaic.com/
Barry


----------



## Barry

I forgot to ask but everyone knows about the Ofena website?
HTTP:/www.ofena.abruzzo.it/


----------



## Barry

Yvonne,

Have you stayed in your house in France during the winter? Does the wood stove do enough to keep the house comfortable? We are looking to spend a christmas in Carrufo as soon as our new grand daughter is old enough and don't want to freeze to death!
Barry


----------



## rob22911

Paola said:


> Yes, it is true. The first thing that one needs to do is certify that the house has an original deed. This should be done by the real estate agent but many times they just avoid this and when it comes up the estate agent tries to take shortcuts but it never goes the way it should. Have you already signed a purchase proposal and sent a deposit?
> Hope all turns out ok.
> Paola


Hi Paola
I'm looking to buy in Abruzzo the property is detached in own land I have been advised you can improve without planning permission as long as there are no properties within 5 metres but I've also heard you need planning permission even for inside such as knocking a wall through could you advise me on the right procedure please.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Elisa

So glad that my grandparents are not around to see all the changes in these small towns that are so deeply rooted in tradition. It would be hard for them to accept.


----------



## maisie21

Elisa
You should not assume that everyone moving to these small villages are trying to destroy the heritage and traditions.Had you thought that it is these values and traditions that are drawing ex pats to the small communities.In our society today we do not judge everyone to the same standards.
judy.


----------



## Elisa

Judy,

i did not assume anything or make any judgements! I was just expressing my opinion as I spent many of summers in italy and lived there for several years and know what the 'old' folks mentality was. I have a house in Abruzzo and know very well what it means to live there.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Elisa

For all you moving in the Ofena area a little tip:

You have to try the best cookies on this earth the *AMARETTI D'OFENA*...

also the Lenticchie di Santo Stefano are world famous. If you are looking for a wonderful place to eat try the food at:

Agriturismo 'Sapori Di Campagna'
CONTRADA COLONIA FRASCA- Ofena 
tel: 0862 954253

and then wash it all down with the wine produced by the "Barone's" family:

*Cataldi Madonna*..


Enjoy


----------



## maisie21

Elisa
My husband has already fallen in love with the 'Cataldi Madonna' wine which we buy from the supermarket in ofena whenever we visit.
Another favourite is the Cantuccini biscuits.
Thank you for the advice on where to eat.
Judy.


----------



## dario

rob22911 said:


> Hi Paola
> I'm looking to buy in Abruzzo the property is detached in own land I have been advised you can improve without planning permission as long as there are no properties within 5 metres but I've also heard you need planning permission even for inside such as knocking a wall through could you advise me on the right procedure please.
> Thanks
> Rob



No, its not that simple Rob. Planning permission will be needed regardless of the distance of adjacent property, 5 metres is the minimum distance you have to keep even though there are cases in which this limitation can be avoided.
As to knocking down walls, you would need wat is called a D.I.A. (dichiarazione di inizio attività) or "declaration of commencent" regarding the work that has to be done.
dario


----------



## dario

Rob, if you want to see other properties you can get in touch at [email protected]

Youl'll find other posts here explaining my position.


----------



## dario

Barry said:


> No problem.
> 
> If we had to do it again knowing what we do now I would spend a little more time and look on our own, find a notary and a geomtre and skip the real estate firms entirely. It would take longer but I think it would be more enjoyable.


Im not an estate agent but an italian and english solicitor. If you need advice on property buying in Italy, get a lawyer. If you, or anybody are buying, stay clear of geometra's, especially contracts drawn up by them (geometra is a qualification they get at high school) - believe me, and I'm speaking as a lawyer, whenever geometra's draw up a contract there is usually work for lawyers. Estate agents are, generally speaking, better than them as they are more used to the contacts involved. Notaries are more expensive but along with a property lawyer they are the best.


dario


----------



## dario

Momma C said:


> Hiya
> I am using Abruzzo Houses in Pescara. They have been very helpful and so far have no problems. They showed me a gem of a place in Vacri when I came over for the first time in April, I came over again beginning of May to see the place with a Geometra and made an offer. I am going over again in May 20th for the signing on May 23rd. I intend to live there and will start to get Italian residency but I am looking after my parents who are both in care so I can't leave them but at some point I will live the Italian life and have friends over and travel around seeing Italy and Europe more, also of course learn the language.
> Abruzzo Houses have builders but I wanted to get ex pats comments on their experiences first and to know what is a reasonable building cost etc:
> It would be great to get to know English people when I am out there on trips so maybe we will meet up sometime. I am in Northampton.
> 
> Kay


I am a Leicestershire expat. Hinckley to be precise. I live in the Teramo area, near the sea, not far from Pescara.


----------



## dario

Stella Artois said:


> Hi Paola
> 
> Just one question, what's a visura, please? And what's the difference between a visura and an original deed, please?
> 
> Many thanks


A visura is simply a land search. Its what you get on paper at the land registry office, though the visura itself may be misleading. 
If you need to do a land search go through a specialist. Usually notaries have their own specialists. If in doubt ask a notary or his secretary, he'll usually be able to come up with someone competent.
If you contact a geometra he'll probably say that he is capable. This is often true, but if the property is very old the land registry may not be up to date, therefore ask an expert to search.


----------



## maisie21

Hi Rob/Dario
We were also told that we would need a DIA document to secure permission to knock down an internal wall, which was all very well, but the agent acting on our behalf omitted to mention the signing of a contract.We are now dealing with a reputable builder/engineer but it took us three months of emailing and phone calls to get the agent to supply us with the original DIA document.We have also spoken to an estate agent from the La Base agency who was very helpful and had a very poor opinion of the two agents that had previously been dealing with our renovation works, apparently they were not qualified to act as site managers and in consequence the builder that they recommended used foriegn labourers whose standards fell far below what was acceptable.I can onle urge you Rob to heed Dario's advice and use reputable estate agents and lawyers.It may be more expensive initally but you may not lose money, as we did. I think that you will find that most Italians are very proud and are eager to help and that it is only a minority who are less scrupulous.We love Italy and the way of life and are looking forward to eventually moving to Italy and are now trying to put our inital problems with the agents and builder behind us.
Judy.


----------



## TAO

Hi Barry ,
First, congratulations to you and your wife on your grand baby girl!! Nothing like grand children to keep you grounded and... busy...!
No, I have not stayed at my place in winter yet, but my friends Gerald and his wife have one and they rave about it and make me buy one for my living room as the fireplace there does not work properly. And that is the smallest wood stove of that brand. They do have bigger if your place needs a stronger one.
On my return from Africa, I will be in France the last week of september and will be in Abruzzo for a week and a week in Tuscany in October. If you guys will still be in Carrufo at that time, we should meet for a drink with Gianni and Mira.


----------



## Barry

Hi Yvonne,
I don't know when exactly we will be in Carrufo. Probably the second or 3rd week of September. How do I get a job like you travelling all over the world?
Barry


----------



## maisie21

rob22911 said:


> Hi Paola
> I'm looking to buy in Abruzzo the property is detached in own land I have been advised you can improve without planning permission as long as there are no properties within 5 metres but I've also heard you need planning permission even for inside such as knocking a wall through could you advise me on the right procedure please.
> Thanks
> Rob


Hi Paola
Do you run the La Base estate agency?
My husband and I met an estate agent in the supermarket when we were in Pescara and I wondered whether it was you.
We were quite despondent at the time due to the poor quality of renovations to our property.
You were extremely helpful and assured us that the majority of Italian people were trustworthy.
If this was you, thank you very much.
We are travelling to Ofena on Tuesday, I still have your card so if I need any advice we will visit you.
Many thanks.
Judy


----------



## cimesaaz

Hi Claire

I am new to this forum well forums in general. I was trying to reach your blog, but was unsuccessful. Would it be possible for you to post a link to your blog on here? That would be wonderful.

I planning to move to Tuscany next year, have not decided exactly on which city yet, but I have several in mind.

Grazie,
Ciao
Caterina


----------



## miolas

Hi! Great blog !  Whats your email ? Heres mine, drop me a message, if you wish to exchange more details. miajolas at yahoo dot com

Greetings, Mia from Finland

PS. My sister has bought a place in Ofena, us in Capestrano.


----------



## miolas

Visited the blog, looks great ! Claire, want to change your profile so that one can send you private message as well via this site ? Looking forward to talk some more about Ofena...

- Mia from Finland


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hello Caterina,
I looked in Lunigiana and Bagni di Lucca two years ago. Loved the area, but with the escalation in prices and the smell of that "strange wood" buring in Winter, I decided on Ofena. I looked with Lunigiana2000.com and a small company in Bagni di Lucca that changed names. Very nice in Bagni, with the river running through the town reminds me of Paris or a mini Rome. Loved the history of the area, the first casino, Bonapart's horse stables etc. large swimming pools in summer and a real city! Lunigiana was very nice and close to the sea. I guess that everybody loves Tuscany  I appologize for throwing my two cents in, but I had too....
Ciao,
Bruce

Hi Claire

I am new to this forum well forums in general. I was trying to reach your blog, but was unsuccessful. Would it be possible for you to post a link to your blog on here? That would be wonderful.

I planning to move to Tuscany next year, have not decided exactly on which city yet, but I have several in mind.

Grazie,
Ciao
Caterina[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stella Artois

Hi all,
Just wondering if anyone could recommend a good geometra ( architect) and a locksmith in Abruzzo, please!


----------



## stefanaccio

In which part of Abruzzo are you looking? Does the person need to be English speakinig?


----------



## Stella Artois

stefanaccio said:


> In which part of Abruzzo are you looking? Does the person need to be English speakinig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello stefanaccio, near Penne and no, we speak Italian, the main thing we are looking for whould be quality of his work...


----------



## Teres

*I am a (nee) Ciccone from Carrufo....looking for my roots*

Hi 

I am looking for any information on the Ciccone family in Carrufo ...my Nonna and Nonno were first cousins and got married in Carrufo and moved to Canada. My Great Uncle and his wife were first cousins moved to Canada same time. The Ciccone's are on my mother's side. 

My grandfather Luigi was born Feb 24 1890. Married Lizziana Ciccone. His brother was Baptiste and he married Caterina. Sabitino (my great grandfather) ws born Feb 29, 1856 and died Jan 6 1923. Siblings of my Nonna were Gulia and Guiseppe Ciccone's. I do not know for sure but Angela Torchetti could be my great Grandmother on my Nonno's side. 

I have in my pile of memobilia a birth certificate of Lidio Ciccone (mother is Gulia Ciccone) my Nonna's sisters son. Father Guiseppi. 

I just got back from 1 month in Italy and visited the cemetary in Carrufo and Ofena. I saw a picture of Emma Ciccone on her headstone. She looked exactly like my mother. I really am not sure if she is related but by looks I would say "Yes". 

I met lots of friendly tourists in Italy and found that buying in some of the remote areas of course are very cheap. (Before the renovations start). Stayed in Calitri...selling lots there ....took lots of pictures. Takes guts to buy in a foreign country. 

Any information would be nice. I regret never learning Italian. I loved my Italian family very much and miss my ties to them and hearing the language. 

Thanks 
Teres


----------



## Barry

Hi Teres,

We are 3rd cousins. You can go to my website Our Family History


----------



## flawed

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Barry,
> Thank you for the information. Very helpful. I am not an Italian citizen, so I guess that I will be looking to make good friends with the locals  I don't know if anyone has shipped their own car to Italy, would be curious to learn more. I know insurance is about the same as in America about $2,000 Euros a year. I drive a Porsche over in the states, but might ship a smaller car, just need to know if I can insure it in Italy. I noticed a storage center in a field off the highway to Ofena, where they park caravans and autos. I might have to leave it exposed to the elements. Right now I am like a sponge, trying to absorb all the pecularities of living in Italy.
> Bruce


hey bruce, so you got your house in ofena? did you end up buying a car, or find out where you could store it? we are purchasing a place at the moment, and worry about how to get there.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

flawed said:


> hey bruce, so you got your house in ofena? did you end up buying a car, or find out where you could store it? we are purchasing a place at the moment, and worry about how to get there.


Hi,
I bought my place in Ofena  I spent a night in the house, but it needs some (ok, a lot of) renovation. I am planning on returning in January. I didn't buy a car or settle in yet, with the crazy stock market and an election coming up soon here in the States waiting for some calm to return to the financial markets. I found a place to store a car in a town not too far away, very cheap, (100 euros a year). But that is only helpful when I am gone for several months. I think that I will know more in Jan. I think it all depends on how much time you plan to spend in the area. I rented a car the last time, which although expensive proved to be worth it's weight in gold. I drove in from Rome, trying to get my bearings as to the best way to move about. I really want to go to Pescara on a regular basis from Ofena. I know that there are buses, but there is something about the freedom of a car.....It is a big learning curve especially from being in America. 
I know that the buying process seems to take forever and then it's done. Like no time has passed. I wish you luck and patience. Nothing like buying in America and I was a real estate agent in America for a short time. My head still spins when I describe it to friends.


----------



## flawed

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi,
> I bought my place in Ofena  I spent a night in the house, but it needs some (ok, a lot of) renovation. I am planning on returning in January. I didn't buy a car or settle in yet, with the crazy stock market and an election coming up soon here in the States waiting for some calm to return to the financial markets. I found a place to store a car in a town not too far away, very cheap, (100 euros a year). But that is only helpful when I am gone for several months. I think that I will know more in Jan. I think it all depends on how much time you plan to spend in the area. I rented a car the last time, which although expensive proved to be worth it's weight in gold. I drove in from Rome, trying to get my bearings as to the best way to move about. I really want to go to Pescara on a regular basis from Ofena. I know that there are buses, but there is something about the freedom of a car.....It is a big learning curve especially from being in America.
> I know that the buying process seems to take forever and then it's done. Like no time has passed. I wish you luck and patience. Nothing like buying in America and I was a real estate agent in America for a short time. My head still spins when I describe it to friends.


Hi Bruce, yeah I think they must be all in need of work ! The one we are trying to buy hasn't been occupied since WW2. Filthy, and rubbish filled, no services connected either. I can't see us getting back over there until January either.

It will be cold then too. I spoke to pam (captain pugwashington) she settled Dec last year and there was 2 foot of snow in ofena. 
It certainly is an interesting time in the financial markets. We are a bit freaked buying now when everything seems so uncertain. Here in the UAE still seems pretty normal. 
We tried coming to Ofena through tnhe bottom end of the valley, way less stressful than going over the mountain, maybe a little slower. We headed towards Sulmona, and took the Bussi exit off the main highway. 
it's a nice gentle wind through the valley to Ofena. 

The crazy guy we are buying from wants us to sign a compromesso before he puts the property into his name from his father's, unbelievable ! I told them the seller's costs are not our problem. 

Lynda


----------



## Goingtoitalia

flawed said:


> Hi Bruce, yeah I think they must be all in need of work ! The one we are trying to buy hasn't been occupied since WW2. Filthy, and rubbish filled, no services connected either. I can't see us getting back over there until January either.
> 
> It will be cold then too. I spoke to pam (captain pugwashington) she settled Dec last year and there was 2 foot of snow in ofena.
> It certainly is an interesting time in the financial markets. We are a bit freaked buying now when everything seems so uncertain. Here in the UAE still seems pretty normal.
> We tried coming to Ofena through tnhe bottom end of the valley, way less stressful than going over the mountain, maybe a little slower. We headed towards Sulmona, and took the Bussi exit off the main highway.
> it's a nice gentle wind through the valley to Ofena.
> 
> The crazy guy we are buying from wants us to sign a compromesso before he puts the property into his name from his father's, unbelievable ! I told them the seller's costs are not our problem.
> 
> Lynda


 Hi Lynda,
Not a big fan of the cold, when I bought they said that the snow didn't stay around very long. I hope that is the case this year. 
I usually just come in from the main highway at the bottom of the valley. I took the same path multiple times going to Sulmona to try and find a copy of my key. I knew that there was a way from over the mountain, but I only took it once with the property agent. 
It took me about 4 months to complete my purchase. There are so many houses that are for sale, many owned by one family. When I bought mine, the owners had 5 more for sale. I think that I got a great deal. But, I will not know until I restore, what actually is wrong with the place. Mine at least has services connected, water and electric, the gas is at the next house, so for about 1,000 euros give or take a few, I will have that too. Once you fall in love with a place, you want to get it. My Sister said, "why don't you pay the sellers costs if that is what it takes to get it." I thought about it, but all of a sudden everything worked out. I don't think that I would sign anything until the house was in the sellers name. They had to track down relatives in France to send representatives and the woman who was born in my house ( part of a bigger house which is still owned by her family) showed up at the signing. That was very cool. Wait till you actually go before the notario for the final purchase, that will blow your socks off. Very, very interesting. 
Ciao,
Bruce


----------



## Goingtoitalia

flawed said:


> Hi Bruce, yeah I think they must be all in need of work ! The one we are trying to buy hasn't been occupied since WW2. Filthy, and rubbish filled, no services connected either. I can't see us getting back over there until January either.
> 
> It will be cold then too. I spoke to pam (captain pugwashington) she settled Dec last year and there was 2 foot of snow in ofena.
> It certainly is an interesting time in the financial markets. We are a bit freaked buying now when everything seems so uncertain. Here in the UAE still seems pretty normal.
> We tried coming to Ofena through tnhe bottom end of the valley, way less stressful than going over the mountain, maybe a little slower. We headed towards Sulmona, and took the Bussi exit off the main highway.
> it's a nice gentle wind through the valley to Ofena.
> 
> The crazy guy we are buying from wants us to sign a compromesso before he puts the property into his name from his father's, unbelievable ! I told them the seller's costs are not our problem.
> 
> Lynda


 Hi Lynda,
I think that you will get a great deal, especially now with the euro so low. I bought at the top of the market and still think that I did pretty good. I don't think that the prices will ever be this reasonable again in the Ofena area. I would have no worries about buying now, unless you are buying an extremely expensive property. With the high quality of some of the restorations in the area, I can't see the town doing anything but go up in value.


----------



## Barry

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi,
> I bought my place in Ofena  I spent a night in the house, but it needs some (ok, a lot of) renovation. I am planning on returning in January. I didn't buy a car or settle in yet, with the crazy stock market and an election coming up soon here in the States waiting for some calm to return to the financial markets. I found a place to store a car in a town not too far away, very cheap, (100 euros a year). But that is only helpful when I am gone for several months. I think that I will know more in Jan. I think it all depends on how much time you plan to spend in the area. I rented a car the last time, which although expensive proved to be worth it's weight in gold. I drove in from Rome, trying to get my bearings as to the best way to move about. I really want to go to Pescara on a regular basis from Ofena. I know that there are buses, but there is something about the freedom of a car.....It is a big learning curve especially from being in America.
> I know that the buying process seems to take forever and then it's done. Like no time has passed. I wish you luck and patience. Nothing like buying in America and I was a real estate agent in America for a short time. My head still spins when I describe it to friends.


I wonder about leasing. It would get around the residency requirement. There are some french carmakers who do short term, 1-6 month, leases that are cheaper than renting as well.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I wonder about leasing. It would get around the residency requirement. There are some french carmakers who do short term, 1-6 month, leases that are cheaper than renting as well.


We haven't bought a car yet either although we are looking to do so when we finally make the move. We always rent one when we go over at the moment. We don't have access to a garage either with our property but I am hoping that we will be able to sort something out with one of our neighbours.
Judy


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> We haven't bought a car yet either although we are looking to do so when we finally make the move. We always rent one when we go over at the moment. We don't have access to a garage either with our property but I am hoping that we will be able to sort something out with one of our neighbours.
> Judy


We have a garage but iI don't know how you would ever get a car into it. The garage itself is quite large but you would have do make a right angle turn off the street(2 donkeys wide) to get into it. Maybe a smart car but anything bigger I can't see it.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> We have a garage but iI don't know how you would ever get a car into it. The garage itself is quite large but you would have do make a right angle turn off the street(2 donkeys wide) to get into it. Maybe a smart car but anything bigger I can't see it.


Hi Barry
i like the Smart car estates but not the small one.
We need a decent sized one though for when the family visit so that we can pick them up at the airport, also they are useful for transporting large items.It saves on delivery charges.
Judy


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barry
> i like the Smart car estates but not the small one.
> We need a decent sized one though for when the family visit so that we can pick them up at the airport, also they are useful for transporting large items.It saves on delivery charges.
> Judy


You mean the 4four. I hear they aren't making them anymore. We have gotten one of the little minivans once and I was able to put a fridge in the back. One of the neighbors has a little pickup which he has offered to lend me if we need to transport anything large.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barry said:


> You mean the 4four. I hear they aren't making them anymore. We have gotten one of the little minivans once and I was able to put a fridge in the back. One of the neighbors has a little pickup which he has offered to lend me if we need to transport anything large.



Back in the day when I was a Ferrai mechanic, we used to put a rolling mechanics floor jack under the car ( usually under the engine mount cradle) and guide the cars into the tighest places. Not practical for everyday and not over rough or not level surfaces, but if you need to do it just to get the car in at the end of a Holiday and drag it out at the start. Just a thought...


----------



## Barry

Goingtoitalia said:


> Back in the day when I was a Ferrai mechanic, we used to put a rolling mechanics floor jack under the car ( usually under the engine mount cradle) and guide the cars into the tighest places. Not practical for everyday and not over rough or not level surfaces, but if you need to do it just to get the car in at the end of a Holiday and drag it out at the start. Just a thought...


That's pretty much what we have to do to get a car in our garage. The problem is it is very convienient for storage. it's got a work bench along one side plus lots of room for me to barbecue when it's raining. I'am thinking we could turn it into a dining room when we decide to renovate as I have another room at the back which would make a bit of a workshop once we decide what to do with this side of our house.


----------



## flawed

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Lynda,
> Not a big fan of the cold, when I bought they said that the snow didn't stay around very long. I hope that is the case this year.
> I usually just come in from the main highway at the bottom of the valley. I took the same path multiple times going to Sulmona to try and find a copy of my key. I knew that there was a way from over the mountain, but I only took it once with the property agent.
> It took me about 4 months to complete my purchase. There are so many houses that are for sale, many owned by one family. When I bought mine, the owners had 5 more for sale. I think that I got a great deal. But, I will not know until I restore, what actually is wrong with the place. Mine at least has services connected, water and electric, the gas is at the next house, so for about 1,000 euros give or take a few, I will have that too. Once you fall in love with a place, you want to get it. My Sister said, "why don't you pay the sellers costs if that is what it takes to get it." I thought about it, but all of a sudden everything worked out. I don't think that I would sign anything until the house was in the sellers name. They had to track down relatives in France to send representatives and the woman who was born in my house ( part of a bigger house which is still owned by her family) showed up at the signing. That was very cool. Wait till you actually go before the notario for the final purchase, that will blow your socks off. Very, very interesting.
> Ciao,
> Bruce


i don't like the cold either. we have broken windows and external stairs so its a pity we won't finalize sooner. exchange is shocking at the moment though.

so you already go the bussi way. its heaps easier. ours is on via settembre, 
where is yours?
it is all pretty exciting. hope the financial turmoil settles soon.
water power gas at the door, so shouldn't be too bad, needs rewiring and replumbing though.
not planning to go for the deposit but going to the notario sounds interesting. i think the owner is in canada. lynda


----------



## flawed

oh, we made the mistake of going up the hill, towards Carrufo, and following the Pescara signs, ARGGGHHHHHHHH great views, but so windy ! I was ill by the time we finally got to Pescara, I wouldn't recommend it. Its not a bad run along the freeway from Bussi to Pescara. 
We really enjoyed the beach atmosphere, in high season. They were taking all the umbrellas down in October though and lots of the restaurants were closed.
We haven't been to Sulmona yet but we were very impressed by L Aquila, my daughter called it a mini Rome. Really looking forward to exploring the area some more.


----------



## Barry

flawed said:


> oh, we made the mistake of going up the hill, towards Carrufo, and following the Pescara signs, ARGGGHHHHHHHH great views, but so windy ! I was ill by the time we finally got to Pescara, I wouldn't recommend it. Its not a bad run along the freeway from Bussi to Pescara.
> We really enjoyed the beach atmosphere, in high season. They were taking all the umbrellas down in October though and lots of the restaurants were closed.
> We haven't been to Sulmona yet but we were very impressed by L Aquila, my daughter called it a mini Rome. Really looking forward to exploring the area some more.


That's a wonderful road! It goes through some beautiful countryside. We take it all the time only we vary it by taking the side roads off it as well. Going to Penne you have several options, all very scenic as well. The autostrade becomes boring very quickly!


----------



## Goingtoitalia

I almost thought that this forum had gone to sleep. I have seen more posts the last few days then in months. It makes me happy to see so much activity  I trust all the usual suspects are well and in good spirits. 
Has anyone been to Ofena and Sulmona in January/February? Trying to judge if there is going to be lots of snow or if it is just cold. I have a TV crew coming out to follow my purchase for House Hunter's International, but if it it snowing don't know how happy it will be......Please tell me it looks beuatiful and the roads are clear  PS But only if it is true


----------



## Barry

Goingtoitalia said:


> I almost thought that this forum had gone to sleep. I have seen more posts the last few days then in months. It makes me happy to see so much activity  I trust all the usual suspects are well and in good spirits.
> Has anyone been to Ofena and Sulmona in January/February? Trying to judge if there is going to be lots of snow or if it is just cold. I have a TV crew coming out to follow my purchase for House Hunter's International, but if it it snowing don't know how happy it will be......Please tell me it looks beuatiful and the roads are clear  PS But only if it is true


They had a big dump of snow last year before Christmas. 2 feet in Carrufo. It melted pretty fast though. Weather should be like Vancouver. Near freezing at night and maybe +10 during the day. You can always go to Pescara for a break where it should be 10 degrees warmer.
Your not planning on camping out in your house are you?


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barry said:


> They had a big dump of snow last year before Christmas. 2 feet in Carrufo. It melted pretty fast though. Weather should be like Vancouver. Near freezing at night and maybe +10 during the day. You can always go to Pescara for a break where it should be 10 degrees warmer.
> Your not planning on camping out in your house are you?


Who me? Camp out? Well maybe  I was hoping to get some work done before then, I do have a working fireplace. Planning on visiting the house during the day, sleeping at a B&B hopefully nearby.


----------



## flawed

Goingtoitalia said:


> Who me? Camp out? Well maybe  I was hoping to get some work done before then, I do have a working fireplace. Planning on visiting the house during the day, sleeping at a B&B hopefully nearby.


I suffer from motion sickness, and when the road starts to twist and turn back and forth for long periods I get very ill, for me that road was a nightmare. It climbed really high, so some spectacular views, but it just seemed to on and on. 

That's why we didn't buy out that way. We looked at property in Loreto Aprutino and Penne area. I had to buy some magnetic wrist bands, because I didn't have any stemitil. 

We did from Pescara to Sorrento too. Looked like the road linking the two freeways wasn't too bad, but slow ! I think we missed the on road to the other freeway and followed beside the autostrada for miles. Took more like 5 hrs than three. We really didn't want another day in the car, my girls jacked up so we dumped the car in the garage in Sorrento and left it there for three days !

Good luck with the camping out ! Brrrrrrrrrrrr
You could try the bar in Ofena the Aufinium, I think they have a room. Also Giacinta who has a shop in Ofena has a flat that she rents. the sisters from Finland also rent their place , only 250.00 Euro per week, not sure if its in Ofena or Capestrano. Check the moving to Ofena thread, there has been more activity there.

I hoped we would have settled by now so we go there and get some work done before it gets too cold. 

The wholw film crew things sounds interesting what is that about?


----------



## Goingtoitalia

flawed said:


> I suffer from motion sickness, and when the road starts to twist and turn back and forth for long periods I get very ill, for me that road was a nightmare. It climbed really high, so some spectacular views, but it just seemed to on and on.
> 
> That's why we didn't buy out that way. We looked at property in Loreto Aprutino and Penne area. I had to buy some magnetic wrist bands, because I didn't have any stemitil.
> 
> We did from Pescara to Sorrento too. Looked like the road linking the two freeways wasn't too bad, but slow ! I think we missed the on road to the other freeway and followed beside the autostrada for miles. Took more like 5 hrs than three. We really didn't want another day in the car, my girls jacked up so we dumped the car in the garage in Sorrento and left it there for three days !
> 
> Good luck with the camping out ! Brrrrrrrrrrrr
> You could try the bar in Ofena the Aufinium, I think they have a room. Also Giacinta who has a shop in Ofena has a flat that she rents. the sisters from Finland also rent their place , only 250.00 Euro per week, not sure if its in Ofena or Capestrano. Check the moving to Ofena thread, there has been more activity there.
> 
> I hoped we would have settled by now so we go there and get some work done before it gets too cold.
> 
> The wholw film crew things sounds interesting what is that about?


 When I was looking for properties one of the scouts also ran a B&B, I think it was about two towns away. Probably less than 15 minutes. I didn't know that the Aufinium had rooms. The resturaunt is always closed, but the bar is open everytime that I have been there. I appreciate the suggestions, staying in Ofena would be great! 
House Hunter's International is a TV show about people buying abroad, it has mainly focused on people buying nice places on the beach in Panama, Costa Rica or nice flats in Paris., I am sure going to change that with my simple place in Ofena! Basically, you tell them what you are looking for and go to three properties, then you buy one and move in, the show is shot over months. You actually have purchased a home shortly before the cameras start rolling, so they know that you got one! With the long process of buying a house in Italy, they really have to know that you got one! Should be fun. I live in a luxury condo a few blocks from Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills. Valet parking, concierge, doormen quite the opposite of Ofena. I have built homes and offices with my hands in the States, but not like these stone homes. Once I get used to Italy, probably do alot of work myself.


----------



## flawed

Goingtoitalia said:


> When I was looking for properties one of the scouts also ran a B&B, I think it was about two towns away. Probably less than 15 minutes. I didn't know that the Aufinium had rooms. The resturaunt is always closed, but the bar is open everytime that I have been there. I appreciate the suggestions, staying in Ofena would be great!
> House Hunter's International is a TV show about people buying abroad, it has mainly focused on people buying nice places on the beach in Panama, Costa Rica or nice flats in Paris., I am sure going to change that with my simple place in Ofena! Basically, you tell them what you are looking for and go to three properties, then you buy one and move in, the show is shot over months. You actually have purchased a home shortly before the cameras start rolling, so they know that you got one! With the long process of buying a house in Italy, they really have to know that you got one! Should be fun. I live in a luxury condo a few blocks from Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills. Valet parking, concierge, doormen quite the opposite of Ofena. I have built homes and offices with my hands in the States, but not like these stone homes. Once I get used to Italy, probably do alot of work myself.


I had a quick look on the net, it looks like it is made in Canada is that right? 
saw the paris flat, something about spain, and virgin buyers.
So did you seriously only look at three places? ha ha I love these property/renovation shows. So we get to see you living the life life on Rodeo drive, then toughing it out in a tumbledown ruin in the mountains in Italy ? excellent ! actually I couldn't run the video but I might be able to through the VPN. A life of contrasts.... 
I come from Australia, but am resident in Dubai at present, I took my girls over to check out the house, and they got their fill of green. So good after life in the desert. 
It was so funny in Ofena, we got eyed off by the locals when we came into town, from their balconies and doorsteps. I seriously felt I'd grown another head. 
I had read that the food at the bar was great and people come for miles to dine there. When I found the bar I think there was one female patron, the rest were men mostly hanging around the door. We went in for a coffee and took it to the terrace over looking the valley. That was nice. No sign of a restaurant though. I found a doorway at the back which led up a few steps to a smallish room with a smaller window. There were a few rough benches there, hardly fine dining. I asked when the restaurant would be open, I thought she said noon. really it was one. 
The girl took us along a corridor to a nice room with a green paint painted finish on walls with raised plaster borders and rose buds, and a green painted corner dresser.
Windows still small but very pleasant.

They had no menus, so I guess plate of the day? The people next to us were tucking into a good selection of antipasta, my husband loves his bruschetta, 
we drank a couple of bottles of the local red, and enjoyed some pasta. 55 Euro for the four of us.We cut it short as we had arranged to meet Gianni the scout who kindly agreed to show us the house again. He is the one with the B & B in Carrufo. It is the town directly above Ofena on a plateau. You can see it from Capestrano across the valley. 
Gianni is third cousins with Barry who lives in Calgary, but has a place in Carrufo. 
He can put you in touch with Gianni, I've got his number too.

I saw a sign in the bar for a place to rent but Miolas' place sounds good and sleeps five. 

Good luck with your show, I'd love to see it, so please let me know. Lynda 
[email protected]


----------



## Goingtoitalia

flawed said:


> I had a quick look on the net, it looks like it is made in Canada is that right?
> saw the paris flat, something about spain, and virgin buyers.
> So did you seriously only look at three places? ha ha I love these property/renovation shows. So we get to see you living the life life on Rodeo drive, then toughing it out in a tumbledown ruin in the mountains in Italy ? excellent ! actually I couldn't run the video but I might be able to through the VPN. A life of contrasts....
> I come from Australia, but am resident in Dubai at present, I took my girls over to check out the house, and they got their fill of green. So good after life in the desert.
> It was so funny in Ofena, we got eyed off by the locals when we came into town, from their balconies and doorsteps. I seriously felt I'd grown another head.
> I had read that the food at the bar was great and people come for miles to dine there. When I found the bar I think there was one female patron, the rest were men mostly hanging around the door. We went in for a coffee and took it to the terrace over looking the valley. That was nice. No sign of a restaurant though. I found a doorway at the back which led up a few steps to a smallish room with a smaller window. There were a few rough benches there, hardly fine dining. I asked when the restaurant would be open, I thought she said noon. really it was one.
> The girl took us along a corridor to a nice room with a green paint painted finish on walls with raised plaster borders and rose buds, and a green painted corner dresser.
> Windows still small but very pleasant.
> 
> They had no menus, so I guess plate of the day? The people next to us were tucking into a good selection of antipasta, my husband loves his bruschetta,
> we drank a couple of bottles of the local red, and enjoyed some pasta. 55 Euro for the four of us.We cut it short as we had arranged to meet Gianni the scout who kindly agreed to show us the house again. He is the one with the B & B in Carrufo. It is the town directly above Ofena on a plateau. You can see it from Capestrano across the valley.
> Gianni is third cousins with Barry who lives in Calgary, but has a place in Carrufo.
> He can put you in touch with Gianni, I've got his number too.
> 
> I saw a sign in the bar for a place to rent but Miolas' place sounds good and sleeps five.
> 
> Good luck with your show, I'd love to see it, so please let me know. Lynda
> [email protected]


Just to let you know, I looked at 25 properties my first day, and about 20 the second day, the third day the owner of the RE company had properies around a lake that were nice, but needed total renovation. Time plus money plus more money, they were not the best choice for me, but they were nice! And then I saw another 5 properties. I knew when I saw this place it was the one, not the biggest or the best, but it just felt right. It was such a value and had a little plot of ground, that is what sold me.


----------



## flawed

So you saw way more than we did. 
I wasn't looking for work either, but I love the place in Ofena. It's a lot like home. We have a big terraced garden maybe1000 metres. 
Having a bit of land makes all the difference. I've seen the lake properties advertised.
Did you go through Houses around Italy? the lake houses are cheap but the proposed finished cost is huge. I have heard renovations are really expensive, so you are lucky if you are willing and able to do it yourself.


----------



## Barry

flawed said:


> So you saw way more than we did.
> I wasn't looking for work either, but I love the place in Ofena. It's a lot like home. We have a big terraced garden maybe1000 metres.
> Having a bit of land makes all the difference. I've seen the lake properties advertised.
> Did you go through Houses around Italy? the lake houses are cheap but the proposed finished cost is huge. I have heard renovations are really expensive, so you are lucky if you are willing and able to do it yourself.


If you want land Gianni says there are lots of little plots vineyards etc. for sale for next to nothing. I don't know how this House hunters International program will work out as this is way outside there standard scenario. Maybe they are tending more towards the English shows on buying foreign property although they usually end up with the poor buyer loosing a pile of money!


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barry said:


> If you want land Gianni says there are lots of little plots vineyards etc. for sale for next to nothing. I don't know how this House hunters International program will work out as this is way outside there standard scenario. Maybe they are tending more towards the English shows on buying foreign property although they usually end up with the poor buyer loosing a pile of money!


This House Hunters is done out of Los Angeles. I know that HGTV buys a lot of programing from Canadian companies as well. They have done shows on Italy before, one in the town that I looked at before, Lucca. I don't think that the buyer got the best deal. But she was happy. The thing is I already own the property. So I just have to look surprised! The magic of TV. It was the one that I wanted to buy even before I contacted them. I think this show differs from the "English" version. 
I liked the properties on the lake and yes it was House Around Italy. I think I was there when they were first to go to market. Amazing view, but started doing the math in my head, no bathroom, meaning no plumbing, no kitchen, meaning no gas, one or two lights and one outlet, meaning, do the eletric. No walls where they needed to be, the stairs needed to be relocated. I couldn't stand on the balcony with the view, meaning some strucure problems, plus I would be the first to buy, meaning we need other people before the roof gets redone, the grounds get done, the building gets repointed etc. I could just see the money flowing out of my account. The end result will probably be beautiful! And oh what a view!I just didn't have a strong enough heart. When I go back and see them, I will probavly say I should have bought there  Oh well live and learn. 
As far as property goes, my plot is right out in front, open my doors walk 3 meters and it is right there, perfect for Chainti and a lounge chair while I look at the mountains. I am not going to be there that often at first, so anymore for me right now would be a waste. If I settle into Ofena it might be novel to buy a small vineyard to make my own wine  Ah the romance of Italy.....


----------



## maisie21

Goingtoitalia said:


> I almost thought that this forum had gone to sleep. I have seen more posts the last few days then in months. It makes me happy to see so much activity  I trust all the usual suspects are well and in good spirits.
> Has anyone been to Ofena and Sulmona in January/February? Trying to judge if there is going to be lots of snow or if it is just cold. I have a TV crew coming out to follow my purchase for House Hunter's International, but if it it snowing don't know how happy it will be......Please tell me it looks beuatiful and the roads are clear  PS But only if it is true


Hi We have been to Ofena twice in February and will be going again next year.
I managed to get a bit of a tan sitting out in our garden, it was in the low 20's then, but as you go further up into the mountains you will meet the snow. It was beautifully clear and the only snow we encountered on the road was high up towards Castel Del Monte, so you should be safe.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Goingtoitalia said:


> Who me? Camp out? Well maybe  I was hoping to get some work done before then, I do have a working fireplace. Planning on visiting the house during the day, sleeping at a B&B hopefully nearby.


We stayed in a B&B last year in February because our builders had still not put in the new windows, but we will be staying in the house in November and February.We have a log burning stove to keep us warm and luckily we have made great headway with the one bedroom.
Downstairs we sit on garden chairs, it is alll very basic still but this is the price you pay I think when renovating and it is a lot cheaper than paying to stay elsewhere the money we save goes towards the building work.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> So you saw way more than we did.
> I wasn't looking for work either, but I love the place in Ofena. It's a lot like home. We have a big terraced garden maybe1000 metres.
> Having a bit of land makes all the difference. I've seen the lake properties advertised.
> Did you go through Houses around Italy? the lake houses are cheap but the proposed finished cost is huge. I have heard renovations are really expensive, so you are lucky if you are willing and able to do it yourself.


The renovations that we had done originally by the builders was very expensive and of very poor quality which is why my husband will be doing the remainder of the work. Luckily he is very good at DIY it will just take us longer to get the work finished and source the best materails for the job.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

maisie21 said:


> Hi We have been to Ofena twice in February and will be going again next year.
> I managed to get a bit of a tan sitting out in our garden, it was in the low 20's then, but as you go further up into the mountains you will meet the snow. It was beautifully clear and the only snow we encountered on the road was high up towards Castel Del Monte, so you should be safe.
> Judy.


Thank you, thank you  I was hoping to hear that. One of the reasons I chose Ofena was as not to freeze my ears off. I know some people hate the cold more than me, and I am not partial to it at all. Crisp and clear is just fine in my books. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## maisie21

Goingtoitalia said:


> Thank you, thank you  I was hoping to hear that. One of the reasons I chose Ofena was as not to freeze my ears off. I know some people hate the cold more than me, and I am not partial to it at all. Crisp and clear is just fine in my books. Thank you for your reply.


Me I love the snow but my husband John hates the cold weather and can't wait to move to Ofena. When we visited in February we had some funny looks from the locals because we were generally in T shirts! It will be different when we become acclimatised.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

maisie21 said:


> Me I love the snow but my husband John hates the cold weather and can't wait to move to Ofena. When we visited in February we had some funny looks from the locals because we were generally in T shirts! It will be different when we become acclimatised.


 I think the locals are seriously amused by us anyway. In T-shirts or dress clothes, we pose quite a curiousity. I think that most of them wonder why people from all over the world are descending on their town and why...Once you break the ice they all seem friendly. I met the brother of the woman whose family owned my house. He moved to France after WWII and came back, he spoke French and Italian, I speak English. Needless to say we amused ourselves for more than a few minutes. I drove the electrician working on the house across the way nuts as I spoke no Italian and he no English, I really liked his work, beautiful and very professional, I wanted to use him. I have his card. I guess that I am going to have to use that Rosetta Stone language course  Bad Italian is better than no Italian  At least I hope....


----------



## Goingtoitalia

maisie21 said:


> The renovations that we had done originally by the builders was very expensive and of very poor quality which is why my husband will be doing the remainder of the work. Luckily he is very good at DIY it will just take us longer to get the work finished and source the best materails for the job.



Hi Judy,
I would like to know who the builders are that you used.... I would like to learn from your experience. My budget is relatively small and I rather use great materials and have an accomplished craftsman help me with the install. Unfortunately, I will be away when some of the work will get started, so I will have to rely on references, (good and bad). You can email me at [email protected] rather than publicly chastise them if you like.
Thank you,
Bruce


----------



## Goingtoitalia

*Information desired on Builders in Ofena area*

I just recently completed my purchase and camped out for a day in my "little house." Now I am looking for craftsmen to help me in the restoration. If you have worked with someone that you liked I would love to know about them. Plumbers, electricians, masons etc. I am a very handy person, so no I am not gonna steal your guy. I just want to get some projects started. I am planning on a lot of work myself. I need someone who knows about waterproofing especially. I need more of specialty people, not handymen. House is wired, but I want it updated in the same switch/outlet locations. I want to redo the bathroom tilework, I need a kitchen, all I have is a sink. I would like to know what type of water heater (electric/gas) you use as well as heating etc. I am like a sponge, all information is useful. If you have someone who speaks a little English so much the better. Not so much about cost, but doing it right the first time. If you order things through "Millenuim' hardware or go to Sulmona. Every little bit helps. 
Thank you,
Bruce


----------



## maisie21

Goingtoitalia said:


> I just recently completed my purchase and camped out for a day in my "little house." Now I am looking for craftsmen to help me in the restoration. If you have worked with someone that you liked I would love to know about them. Plumbers, electricians, masons etc. I am a very handy person, so no I am not gonna steal your guy. I just want to get some projects started. I am planning on a lot of work myself. I need someone who knows about waterproofing especially. I need more of specialty people, not handymen. House is wired, but I want it updated in the same switch/outlet locations. I want to redo the bathroom tilework, I need a kitchen, all I have is a sink. I would like to know what type of water heater (electric/gas) you use as well as heating etc. I am like a sponge, all information is useful. If you have someone who speaks a little English so much the better. Not so much about cost, but doing it right the first time. If you order things through "Millenuim' hardware or go to Sulmona. Every little bit helps.
> Thank you,
> Bruce


Hi Bruce
An email will soon be wafting it's way across to you with the details you asked for.
We had some doors made for the upstairs of our property by a carpenter in ofena his name was Adamo Battistella his father speaks very good English as he lived in Canada for a long time and now translates on behalf of his son. The workmanship was excellent and we were really pleased with them.
Are you the Bruce that is visiting Ofena in February as we will be there from 5th-12th Feb.
We have had a gas boiler fitted to our property but will primarily rely on a log burning fire to heat the house. The pipework was installed in all of the rooms for radiators if we wish to put them in.
I can also give you the name of an Italian girl who works for HAI and acts as a 'Girl Friday' her English is excellent and she is very good.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Hi Bruce
> An email will soon be wafting it's way across to you with the details you asked for.
> We had some doors made for the upstairs of our property by a carpenter in ofena his name was Adamo Battistella his father speaks very good English as he lived in Canada for a long time and now translates on behalf of his son. The workmanship was excellent and we were really pleased with them.
> Are you the Bruce that is visiting Ofena in February as we will be there from 5th-12th Feb.
> We have had a gas boiler fitted to our property but will primarily rely on a log burning fire to heat the house. The pipework was installed in all of the rooms for radiators if we wish to put them in.
> I can also give you the name of an Italian girl who works for HAI and acts as a 'Girl Friday' her English is excellent and she is very good.
> Judy.


Bruce,
If you do this TV show you are going to push up the prices in Ofena! Better buy everything you need now!


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barry said:


> Bruce,
> If you do this TV show you are going to push up the prices in Ofena! Better buy everything you need now!


 It will be at least an half of a year before it gets shown. I think the majority of people go crazy over the beach properties and living on the water, as oppossed to a peaceful life in the hills. I don't think it will cause a boom, but after I saw the show on Lucca in late 2007, the prices had almost doubled from when I looked at Lucca in early 2006. And I thought I was the only one that looked there. I have seen quite a few properties being reduced from the original asking price in the area on some RE sites (Capestrano, Ofena, L'Aquila), I think that everybody will still get a lot for their money.


----------



## Barry

Goingtoitalia said:


> It will be at least an half of a year before it gets shown. I think the majority of people go crazy over the beach properties and living on the water, as oppossed to a peaceful life in the hills. I don't think it will cause a boom, but after I saw the show on Lucca in late 2007, the prices had almost doubled from when I looked at Lucca in early 2006. And I thought I was the only one that looked there. I have seen quite a few properties being reduced from the original asking price in the area on some RE sites (Capestrano, Ofena, L'Aquila), I think that everybody will still get a lot for their money.


The best prices I think are still the properties being sold by owner. You see lots of vendesi signs with just a telephone number. Our house wasn't even advertised. Gianni new the owner wanted to sell so we met one weekend and agreed on a price. I have to admit we didn't negotiate much as it was so cheap we couldn't say no.
Have you given a thought to how your going to finish the interior. Having had to patch the plaster already with more falling off I am very inclined to remove it and expose the stone. I've stocked up on electrical supplies with the intention of rewiring with more outlets. I had one unfortunate experience with trying to fix a leaky toilet and have come to the conclusion it's easier to rip it out and put a new one in. It appears the sizes of the fittings have changed so repairing anything involves numerous trips to the hardware store. Thank god they sell duct tape!


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barry said:


> The best prices I think are still the properties being sold by owner. You see lots of vendesi signs with just a telephone number. Our house wasn't even advertised. Gianni new the owner wanted to sell so we met one weekend and agreed on a price. I have to admit we didn't negotiate much as it was so cheap we couldn't say no.
> Have you given a thought to how your going to finish the interior. Having had to patch the plaster already with more falling off I am very inclined to remove it and expose the stone. I've stocked up on electrical supplies with the intention of rewiring with more outlets. I had one unfortunate experience with trying to fix a leaky toilet and have come to the conclusion it's easier to rip it out and put a new one in. It appears the sizes of the fittings have changed so repairing anything involves numerous trips to the hardware store. Thank god they sell duct tape!


In some of the rooms the plaster is quite good. What it ashame was that there were frescoes painted on a few walls, that were then painted over. Tried pulling some of the new paint (1992) off to see if I could save them. But it looks like it is better to try and trace out the same pattern. The ceiling in my downstairs had beautiful paintings but the earthquake disturbed a lot of the plaster. In some rooms it looks like it will better to go to the stone. It seems to have more character. After cleaning the floor tiles, looks like three rooms can be saved. Might not be my style, but I can live with them for a while. I think a lot will change once I start spending more time there....


----------



## Elisa.

Goingtoitalia said:


> It will be at least an half of a year before it gets shown. I think the majority of people go crazy over the beach properties and living on the water, as oppossed to a peaceful life in the hills. I don't think it will cause a boom, but after I saw the show on Lucca in late 2007, the prices had almost doubled from when I looked at Lucca in early 2006. And I thought I was the only one that looked there. I have seen quite a few properties being reduced from the original asking price in the area on some RE sites (Capestrano, Ofena, L'Aquila), I think that everybody will still get a lot for their money.




Ofena will be in the spotlight again! 
At least this time it's for a good cause. Keep us posted on the date it will be on HGTV..I hope they show it here in canada. Last year they featured many properties in le Marche.. i loved that show! I think they should come out to do the show in May,,it is beautiful then,,all the trees in bloom, Ofena looks much more beautiful in the spring! 

Ciaociao


----------



## flawed

Thanks for the name of the joiner, Judy. Pity there is not a good builder to reccomend as our concrete stairs have collapsed. I'd be happy to have them reinstated. We need some of the rear windows and shutters attended too and some of the windows and doors need reglazing. Is there a glazier in town?

Also need an electrician and plumber as systems will need renewing. Then rubbish removal for the yard etc. I met a pleasant builder in Roccacasale, Mario, he spoke a little English but understood a lot. I got his number but I don't know if he would travel that far. 

I am so jealous you guys are into it. I have just been told it is going to take at least 8 weeks for the paperwork to be finalized. I might be there Jan, Feb too, so here's hoping the weather is as mild as you say Judy. We were in Umbria last year in January and it was freezing, frost in the mornings, and fog you couldn't see through for days. Made for pretty scary driving. 

The whole thing with the TV show sounds very interesting, we were there the first week of June this year and it was magic as Elisa says.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Thanks for the name of the joiner, Judy. Pity there is not a good builder to reccomend as our concrete stairs have collapsed. I'd be happy to have them reinstated. We need some of the rear windows and shutters attended too and some of the windows and doors need reglazing. Is there a glazier in town?
> 
> Also need an electrician and plumber as systems will need renewing. Then rubbish removal for the yard etc. I met a pleasant builder in Roccacasale, Mario, he spoke a little English but understood a lot. I got his number but I don't know if he would travel that far.
> 
> I am so jealous you guys are into it. I have just been told it is going to take at least 8 weeks for the paperwork to be finalized. I might be there Jan, Feb too, so here's hoping the weather is as mild as you say Judy. We were in Umbria last year in January and it was freezing, frost in the mornings, and fog you couldn't see through for days. Made for pretty scary driving.
> 
> The whole thing with the TV show sounds very interesting, we were there the first week of June this year and it was magic as Elisa says.


I cannot remember whether I had given you the contact details for the 'Girl Friday' Francesca for HAI as she is very good and knows a lot of builders and engineers. She bought an engineer and builder out to our house in May and again in July when we were there last. Gianni the engineer is very enthusiastic about the older properties in the village and has some good ideas about renovations. They gave us a quote for internal stairs that they designed to meet with our requirements and also the size of the room.
We have also got a lot of rubbish to get rid of(old furniture, metalwork) and all sorts of rubbish out of the barn. When we go back in November my English speaking neighbour will be there so I am going to ask him about skip hire or whether he knows of anyone who could move it for us.
I can remember driving back to Rome in the early hours of the morning through thick fog and storms, as you say, pretty scary.
There are quite a few craftsmen in the village and I believe that there is one who does windows and wrought ironwork.I f we had known about the man that does the windows before we had the ones made for the back of the house we would probably have used him as we are waiting to have the faults in ours repaired.
Let me know if you need Francesca contact details.
judy.


----------



## flawed

Thanks Judy I remember you said you had good dealings with Francesca. Things seem to be going Ok. I am just going to have to wait. Gianni says he could have the paperwork by the end of Nov, Sara said 8 weeks probably more. It is a bit of a pest as I want to organize where we are having Christmas. My daughter wants to go home, and can get a ticket cheap now. If we wait too long, the price goes up. I was holding off and only got a one way ticket to Aus tomorrow, so I could go to Italy to do the paperwork when it's ready. 

Guess I'll just have to make a decision and work around it. 

Gianni says I can't get the water and electricity hooked up until I go over, and sign the contracts, so there will be no chance we can stay in the house at all the first trip.
That is really disappointing. Then I'll have to get the tradesmen to at least come and look at the work too. 

Oh well. I forgot you had a new builder Gianni, that you liked. It makes all the different. My darling builder in Australia died this year. He became my friend and was like part of the family when he was on the job. Dear Ross died of lung cancer, it took him very quickly.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Thanks Judy I remember you said you had good dealings with Francesca. Things seem to be going Ok. I am just going to have to wait. Gianni says he could have the paperwork by the end of Nov, Sara said 8 weeks probably more. It is a bit of a pest as I want to organize where we are having Christmas. My daughter wants to go home, and can get a ticket cheap now. If we wait too long, the price goes up. I was holding off and only got a one way ticket to Aus tomorrow, so I could go to Italy to do the paperwork when it's ready.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to make a decision and work around it.
> 
> Gianni says I can't get the water and electricity hooked up until I go over, and sign the contracts, so there will be no chance we can stay in the house at all the first trip.
> That is really disappointing. Then I'll have to get the tradesmen to at least come and look at the work too.
> 
> Oh well. I forgot you had a new builder Gianni, that you liked. It makes all the different. My darling builder in Australia died this year. He became my friend and was like part of the family when he was on the job. Dear Ross died of lung cancer, it took him very quickly.


Hi Linda
We also signed the contracts for the water and electricity when we signed the contracts for the property.
There is a Finnish family that have quite a large house in ofena that they rent out for 250euros per week, I have seen internal pictures of it so there is plenty of room. I am considering renting it for my son and daughter in law next year when they come over again with us to Ofena.
We try to book our flights as soon as the Ryannair site allows us to, as it will only take bookings 6 months ahead, we get really good deals then. It is awkward for you at the moment as you have got to wait for the paperwork to be dealt with. I just kept pestering them to give me a date but our main problem was that the previous owner lived in Belgium and we had to try and work around her visiting Italy. But luckily the sale went through very quickly.


----------



## flawed

Ys Miolas contacted us, it sounds ideal and cheap as the kids will be with us for a working bee. 
It sleeps 5 to 6 
We will have to make sure our trips don't overlap.


----------



## Elisa.

Another person to talk to in Ofena is Maria Pacione. She has a clothing store at the end of Via XX Settembre not far from the bar.. she knows everyone in town and everyone knows her...

she has renovated old homes near her house and she also may be a good source of information for builders, painters, plumbers etc...

There is also Angela she a little grocery store near via Roma,,she also has done alot of work in her house and can give many references. If I am not mistaken her store Lynda is right across your property.

Another thing is to go over to city hall and speak to the people there,,they may have some tips,

All the work that was done in our houses was by a builder friend of my fathers in Popoli but he is now retired.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

I just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Holiday! Hopefully, I will meet some of you on my next trip to Ofena or Pescara. A Happy New Year as well....


----------



## Barbara Summa

Sunkissed,

you might want to go and hang around the bar (Aufinium) in Ofena, as this is what I used to do to meet people and have a chat. I would just go for lunch or dinner there with your parents and have a chat with the girls working there. In the morning you might bump into Patrizia which is a real sweetheart and lives in Villa, just above Carrufo. 

Other tips are: go have your hair done at any local hairdresser and ask them for tips on things to do and where to hang out. Or at the shop, like Giacinta's, in Ofena, she is very sociable and helpful. Usually everybody hangs around at the bar before or after dinner, so chances are you will have a chat with someone and get ideas. If you speak Italian that really helps.

What are you interested in, in general? And will you be mobile (car, Vespa ETC.) 

Be aware that in Italy social life hangs around your group of friends. So if you have a friend, you get all the rest of the group for free. Problem is, they tend to stick to their own group. If you are the shy type, it might be hard, but again, you are going to stay with family, so start there: inform is anywhere in the neighbourhood there is anybody your age they can introduce you to, and see what it comes up.

Good luck and have fun,

Barbara


----------



## Barry

*Meeting People*

It takes a little while to be accepted. Our neighbor didn't talk to us for 2 years other than a Buono Giorno when we passed on the street Then suddenly one morning she stopped me says Good Morning and proceeds to tell me her life storey in English! 
The other problem is that half the people in town aren't speaking to the other half!
Feuds which can run for years. Luckily we seem to be able operate outside the local politics and can talk to both sides without insulting anyone. 
Our biggest problem is our lack of Italian. We need to spend a continuous 6 months there to start to learn it. Computer programs and night courses don't seem to do the trick. Mind you if things keep going this way the villages will be all english in a few years!

Barry









Barbara Summa said:


> Sunkissed,
> 
> you might want to go and hang around the bar (Aufinium) in Ofena, as this is what I used to do to meet people and have a chat. I would just go for lunch or dinner there with your parents and have a chat with the girls working there. In the morning you might bump into Patrizia which is a real sweetheart and lives in Villa, just above Carrufo.
> 
> Other tips are: go have your hair done at any local hairdresser and ask them for tips on things to do and where to hang out. Or at the shop, like Giacinta's, in Ofena, she is very sociable and helpful. Usually everybody hangs around at the bar before or after dinner, so chances are you will have a chat with someone and get ideas. If you speak Italian that really helps.
> 
> What are you interested in, in general? And will you be mobile (car, Vespa ETC.)
> 
> Be aware that in Italy social life hangs around your group of friends. So if you have a friend, you get all the rest of the group for free. Problem is, they tend to stick to their own group. If you are the shy type, it might be hard, but again, you are going to stay with family, so start there: inform is anywhere in the neighbourhood there is anybody your age they can introduce you to, and see what it comes up.
> 
> Good luck and have fun,
> 
> Barbara


----------



## Barbara Summa

You know, I was thinking of starting a Summer class of Italian in Ofena a few years ago, seeing I have a language school in Amsterdam, and therefore perfeclty qualified for the job. And I tried to bring there my own students for language and cooking courses, but every year there were problems with the housing of students. Agreements I made in September were forgotten in october, let stay in July, so I renounced and decided I was just going to enjoy Summers with the kids and no work, for once.

point is, to market such a thing you need hard agreements, and they are not possible down there. 

Now the situation is a little changed, so I might want to try again. Any feedback on how to find students is welcome.

barbara


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barry said:


> It takes a little while to be accepted. Our neighbor didn't talk to us for 2 years other than a Buono Giorno when we passed on the street Then suddenly one morning she stopped me says Good Morning and proceeds to tell me her life storey in English!
> The other problem is that half the people in town aren't speaking to the other half!
> Feuds which can run for years. Luckily we seem to be able operate outside the local politics and can talk to both sides without insulting anyone.
> Our biggest problem is our lack of Italian. We need to spend a continuous 6 months there to start to learn it. Computer programs and night courses don't seem to do the trick. Mind you if things keep going this way the villages will be all english in a few years!
> 
> Barry


 I just left my door open and soon people walked by and chatted. Unfortunately, they spoke French or Italian and me English, next time I will try a little Spanish... I agree, I have the Rosetta Stone and several audio discs nothing other than being there and having to speak Italian to get by will truly make me fluent.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

I am full of questions, does anybody know of a good antique shop or furniture shop near Ofena, Sulmona or Pescara. I really don't want to furnish my place with nothing but stuff from IKEA. Looking for a bed, chandelier (electric or votive candle), armoire, book cases, a nice outdoor light fixture, tables and chairs, but not looking to spend 100,000 euros on furniture, (like some of the stores in Pescara)  Does anyone know of an all in one kitchen? I love to cook, but don't need anything elaborate. I think that there is a big hardware store not too far from Ofena by the petrol station, I can't remember the name. Has anybody dealt with them before? I need to build a couple of small retaining walls and I am looking for the interlocking brick system, do you think that they might have them? I am planning on being there the first week of February 2009 till March. Hoping to get a lot of things done.....


----------



## Barry

Goingtoitalia said:


> I am full of questions, does anybody know of a good antique shop or furniture shop near Ofena, Sulmona or Pescara. I really don't want to furnish my place with nothing but stuff from IKEA. Looking for a bed, chandelier (electric or votive candle), armoire, book cases, a nice outdoor light fixture, tables and chairs, but not looking to spend 100,000 euros on furniture, (like some of the stores in Pescara)  Does anyone know of an all in one kitchen? I love to cook, but don't need anything elaborate. I think that there is a big hardware store not too far from Ofena by the petrol station, I can't remember the name. Has anybody dealt with them before? I need to build a couple of small retaining walls and I am looking for the interlocking brick system, do you think that they might have them? I am planning on being there the first week of February 2009 till March. Hoping to get a lot of things done.....


There is a furniture store in Bussi but it is modern furniture and kind of expensive. There are several in L'Aquila right along SS17 as you leave the city for Ofena. We stopped in one that was called Judy's I think and they had decent mid price stuff but wouldn't deliver to Carrufo. Ofena they said was no problem but the extra 5 Km. was impossible!
The hardware place by the gas station seems to be mostly wholesale by the looks of it. Marini's in San Pio has just about everything and the prices aren't bad. If you prefer the Home Depot experience there are a couple in Pescara just west of the airport that are just about identical to Home Depot here. They are big French chain stores but you would need a large car to carry anything.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barry said:


> There is a furniture store in Bussi but it is modern furniture and kind of expensive. There are several in L'Aquila right along SS17 as you leave the city for Ofena. We stopped in one that was called Judy's I think and they had decent mid price stuff but wouldn't deliver to Carrufo. Ofena they said was no problem but the extra 5 Km. was impossible!
> The hardware place by the gas station seems to be mostly wholesale by the looks of it. Marini's in San Pio has just about everything and the prices aren't bad. If you prefer the Home Depot experience there are a couple in Pescara just west of the airport that are just about identical to Home Depot here. They are big French chain stores but you would need a large car to carry anything.


Thank you, Barry. I think that I will rent an estate wagon. I want to accomplish a lot in my few weeks. After a two day ordeal trying to get a door key made or "found" in Sulmona, Home Depot sounds great! Unfortunately, my house is nowhere near as nice as yours. So much work to do. I guess that I am looking for "older" style furniture, a nice iron bed, actual "wood" book cases, classic table and chairs. I saw a very expensive furniture store on a corner in Pescara, kinda my style, but not my budget  Not opposed to used, as it has some character). 
In your travels did you ever find fireplace mantles? I am looking for a small stone mantle to spruce up the fireplace. 
I don't want to upset the neighbors but would a small generator for tools bring down the wrath of the locals? 
I don't know what is is about the road to Carrufo, but even the estate agents didn't like driving it ??? I don't know why..


----------



## Barbara Summa

You should try to look for a second hand store, there is a chain called Mercatopoli, (they have a website in Italian) and I know that one of their outlets is specializing in antique and design (is the one in Alba Adriatica, via Cesare Battisti, run by Vanny and Riziero, I gave them lots of stuff to re-sell, and they had last summer a couple of interesting things).

In Ascoli Piceno they have an antique and brocante markets one Sunday per month. And you shpould just make friends in the village and ask around if they have any old stuff lying around. 

Think of this: the mentality is that you do not throw anything away, god forbid, but also that old stuff cannot decently be given away. So you might want to insist that you really like repairing things yourself, and that it doesn't matter.

You might also ant to check at the carpenters behind Millennium, the building materials outlets down at the road to l'Aquila, because they do renovate old stuff and they might have tips.

I also know someone who is trying to sell her house, and who might want to sell all the furniture apart, before moving to the Casa di Riposo voor elders, but I can talk to these people only in summer.

Ciao,
Barbara



Goingtoitalia said:


> I am full of questions, does anybody know of a good antique shop or furniture shop near Ofena, Sulmona or Pescara. I really don't want to furnish my place with nothing but stuff from IKEA. Looking for a bed, chandelier (electric or votive candle), armoire, book cases, a nice outdoor light fixture, tables and chairs, but not looking to spend 100,000 euros on furniture, (like some of the stores in Pescara)  Does anyone know of an all in one kitchen? I love to cook, but don't need anything elaborate. I think that there is a big hardware store not too far from Ofena by the petrol station, I can't remember the name. Has anybody dealt with them before? I need to build a couple of small retaining walls and I am looking for the interlocking brick system, do you think that they might have them? I am planning on being there the first week of February 2009 till March. Hoping to get a lot of things done.....


----------



## maisie21

Goingtoitalia said:


> I am full of questions, does anybody know of a good antique shop or furniture shop near Ofena, Sulmona or Pescara. I really don't want to furnish my place with nothing but stuff from IKEA. Looking for a bed, chandelier (electric or votive candle), armoire, book cases, a nice outdoor light fixture, tables and chairs, but not looking to spend 100,000 euros on furniture, (like some of the stores in Pescara)  Does anyone know of an all in one kitchen? I love to cook, but don't need anything elaborate. I think that there is a big hardware store not too far from Ofena by the petrol station, I can't remember the name. Has anybody dealt with them before? I need to build a couple of small retaining walls and I am looking for the interlocking brick system, do you think that they might have them? I am planning on being there the first week of February 2009 till March. Hoping to get a lot of things done.....


Hi
Have you tried Mondo Convenienza in Citta S'Angelo for furniture. We bought our beds and a beautiful wooden chest of drawers(for the bedroom) from them. They have got a large display of furniture and will either deliver it or if it is in stock you can take it away with you.
We have used both Iperidil(which is the big hardware store in Ofena) and Marini's in San Pio and they are both very good. The hardware store has all sorts of bricks, wood and tiles and we have found them good value.
We are also in Ofena from the 5th February to the 12th.
Perhaps we will get to meet up.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

They have all sorts of stone in the hardware stores so I'am sure you could find something to fit. I've seen little electric generators for sale everywhere, even in Auchan and I imagine that as long as you didn't run it at night it would be no problem. 
Are you saying you don't have any electricity? How are you going to stay warm?


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barbara Summa said:


> You should try to look for a second hand store, there is a chain called Mercatopoli, (they have a website in Italian) and I know that one of their outlets is specializing in antique and design (is the one in Alba Adriatica, via Cesare Battisti, run by Vanny and Riziero, I gave them lots of stuff to re-sell, and they had last summer a couple of interesting things).
> 
> In Ascoli Piceno they have an antique and brocante markets one Sunday per month. And you shpould just make friends in the village and ask around if they have any old stuff lying around.
> 
> Think of this: the mentality is that you do not throw anything away, god forbid, but also that old stuff cannot decently be given away. So you might want to insist that you really like repairing things yourself, and that it doesn't matter.
> 
> You might also ant to check at the carpenters behind Millennium, the building materials outlets down at the road to l'Aquila, because they do renovate old stuff and they might have tips.
> 
> I also know someone who is trying to sell her house, and who might want to sell all the furniture apart, before moving to the Casa di Riposo voor elders, but I can talk to these people only in summer.
> 
> Ciao,
> Barbara



Thank you Barbara for the information. I really do rely on word of mouth as to places to go. I appreciate you sharing your finds


----------



## Goingtoitalia

maisie21 said:


> Hi
> Have you tried Mondo Convenienza in Citta S'Angelo for furniture. We bought our beds and a beautiful wooden chest of drawers(for the bedroom) from them. They have got a large display of furniture and will either deliver it or if it is in stock you can take it away with you.
> We have used both Iperidil(which is the big hardware store in Ofena) and Marini's in San Pio and they are both very good. The hardware store has all sorts of bricks, wood and tiles and we have found them good value.
> We are also in Ofena from the 5th February to the 12th.
> Perhaps we will get to meet up.
> Judy.


Hello Judy,
Thank you for sharing your knowledge, it helps me tremendously. Yes, I believe it would be fun to meet up  I will keep you informed as to where abouts the closer we get to the date.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barry said:


> They have all sorts of stone in the hardware stores so I'am sure you could find something to fit. I've seen little electric generators for sale everywhere, even in Auchan and I imagine that as long as you didn't run it at night it would be no problem.
> Are you saying you don't have any electricity? How are you going to stay warm?


Hi Barry,
I am updating the electrics or currently having what is there checked out. I plan on staying hopefully at a local B&B or house, working on the place during the day and retiring to comfort at night. I just want to have light and power for tools from the get go as my time is short. They tell me it is 3 degrees C right now, I don't know how much wood I would need to keep warm at night? The fireplace does work.... I might experiment


----------



## Barry

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Barry,
> I am updating the electrics or currently having what is there checked out. I plan on staying hopefully at a local B&B or house, working on the place during the day and retiring to comfort at night. I just want to have light and power for tools from the get go as my time is short. They tell me it is 3 degrees C right now, I don't know how much wood I would need to keep warm at night? The fireplace does work.... I might experiment


I forgot, did you buy through House Around Italy? If so they have a card you can use to get discounts at Globo and Smeg in Pescara. They claim you can get 20-30% off building supplies and appliances.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barry said:


> I forgot, did you buy through House Around Italy? If so they have a card you can use to get discounts at Globo and Smeg in Pescara. They claim you can get 20-30% off building supplies and appliances.


Thank you Barry! I will inquire with the good folks at House around Italy. That would be a huge plus.....


----------



## maisie21

Goingtoitalia said:


> Thank you Barry! I will inquire with the good folks at House around Italy. That would be a huge plus.....


Hi 
You can get the discount at those stores via HAI. They will give you card to use at the stores.
We used our card at Globo and got 10% discount, although the sales advisor still had to contact HAI to confirm it. I don't think that all of the sales advisors are aware of the agreement that they have with HAI.
Judy.


----------



## pudd 2

hi a verry good place to buy second hand furnature is BANCADILLUSATO in montesilvano near pescara , its easy to find its on the side of corso umberto .there are flags of all naition flying and they allso sell american cars , there is to barns full of second hand furnature speaking of american cars i have a freind in abruzzo who hires them out he is italian american as for stone mantels its verry cheap to have one made to your spec ,if you need more detail contact me


----------



## k98_man

Approx. how much would a very small house be in this area? I'm talking like a kitchen, two bedrooms and a bathroom (or something similarly small).
thanks


----------



## flawed

k98_man said:


> Approx. how much would a very small house be in this area? I'm talking like a kitchen, two bedrooms and a bathroom (or something similarly small).
> thanks


Abruzzo Home: Real Estate in Abruzzo, Italy
http://www.sunshineestates.net/index.asp
ItalySimply | Italy Real Estate Services
Villas, Homes and Properties in and around Lucca, Tuscany - The Italian Property Gallery Ltd
Abita Italia - Putting people and homes together
Welcome To TRICALI Limited
Welcome to Living in Italy - Home
Houses and Properties for sale in Abruzzo, Italy
Property for sale - France, Spain, Portugal and Italy.
Live in Italy - property finders for Italy, Italian property buying agents, buyer's agent Italy
International Homes & Apartments, Property Search | Primelocation


I used house around italy, as their web site was quicker to get around Tricali is a British company that offers renovated small properties. I wasn’t impressed with the standard and think you can do better

maybe 50,000Euro?


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Judy
> Red brick sounds nice! Ours is done in that white shiny tile. In fact our whole kitchen is done in this white tile which extends half way up the walls. Looks like a hospital room! We have started to do some painting but the price of paint compared to Calgary is a shock (about double) and those plaster walls are like sponges so 5 liters dosen't go very far.
> Barry



I was thinking can you get bond crete there? You can thin it down and seal the wall first or maybe chuck some in the paint. It's like PVA glue and might stop the paint sucking in?


----------



## flawed

mia I wanted to check out claire's place too, and had trouble getting in, did she send you that link?


----------



## flawed

Has anyone been to Ofena and Sulmona in January/February? Trying to judge if there is going to be lots of snow or if it is just cold. I have a TV crew coming out to follow my purchase for House Hunter's International, but if it it snowing don't know how happy it will be......Please tell me it looks beuatiful and the roads are clear  PS But only if it is true [/QUOTE]

Hi Bruce,
So you are in ofena at the moment? you didn't say where your place was is it in Carrufo? 
Did you end up bringing the film crew with you? How is the weather there now?


----------



## flawed

I drove the electrician working on the house across the way nuts as I spoke no Italian and he no English, I really liked his work, beautiful and very professional, I wanted to use him. I have his card. 

Bruce would you mind giving me his contact details? 

Mia has a good handyman , Judy a good joiner, if I get your electrician, I'll only need a plumber! oh and a glazier if they exist.........

I don't speak Italian either but I will cross that bridge......


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Has anyone been to Ofena and Sulmona in January/February? Trying to judge if there is going to be lots of snow or if it is just cold. I have a TV crew coming out to follow my purchase for House Hunter's International, but if it it snowing don't know how happy it will be......Please tell me it looks beuatiful and the roads are clear  PS But only if it is true


Hi Bruce,
So you are in ofena at the moment? you didn't say where your place was is it in Carrufo? 
Did you end up bringing the film crew with you? How is the weather there now?[/QUOTE]

Hi Linda
We have been to Ofena in February for the last three years and will hopefully be going again on Thursday, weather permitting here.
We have always found it pretty mild in comparison to English winters.
The only snow we have seen in February has been high up in the mountains, the weather has always been lovely.
A couple that we know have just returned from Ofena and they also stated that the weather was very mild so I don't think that you will have any problems.
Judy.


----------



## Beth Ofena

flawed said:


> Has anyone been to Ofena and Sulmona in January/February? Trying to judge if there is going to be lots of snow or if it is just cold. I have a TV crew coming out to follow my purchase for House Hunter's International, but if it it snowing don't know how happy it will be......Please tell me it looks beuatiful and the roads are clear  PS But only if it is true


We were in Ofena last week and expected it to be really cold. Had images of snow in my mind so packed the thermals and never used them. It was a lot warmer than here and you had to go quite high into the mountains to find the snow. So yes 'It looks beautiful and the roads are clear'!! Have a lovely time.

Beth


----------



## pudd 2

Barry said:


> Judy
> Red brick sounds nice! Ours is done in that white shiny tile. In fact our whole kitchen is done in this white tile which extends half way up the walls. Looks like a hospital room! We have started to do some painting but the price of paint compared to Calgary is a shock (about double) and those plaster walls are like sponges so 5 liters dosen't go very far.
> Barry


hi barry you need somthing cald fixativo problely not spelt right but ask for it as it sounds at any paint shop or ferementa and they whill know what you mean it stops the paint soaking in . but what ever you do dont use a plastic emulshion as the walls are solid aND THEY NEED TO breath


----------



## flawed

pudd 2 said:


> hi barry you need somthing cald fixativo problely not spelt right but ask for it as it sounds at any paint shop or ferementa and they whill know what you mean it stops the paint soaking in . but what ever you do dont use a plastic emulshion as the walls are solid aND THEY NEED TO breath


you make a good point.

what about traditional limewashes ?


----------



## pudd 2

*lime wash*



flawed said:


> you make a good point.
> 
> what about traditional limewashes ?


lime wash no problem most internal wall paint sold in abruzzo are a type of distemper is any one can remember the stuf mix a tablet of coulor in a bucket of water and aply it does not cover staight away only when it dries as any one can tll you who has used italian wall paint . I think the the best way to decorate an abruzzo traditianal hous is to ask a local traidsman what type emulshion he would recomend . by emulshion i mean amix


----------



## Barry

I'am still leaning towards taking the plaster off and repointing the stone and leaving it exposed.
Maybe put some fancy tile here and there on the walls. we some some beautiful large ones, half a meter square, in Marini's although they were pricey, 75 euro each.


----------



## Barbara Summa

Barry said:


> I'am still leaning towards taking the plaster off and repointing the stone and leaving it exposed.
> Maybe put some fancy tile here and there on the walls. we some some beautiful large ones, half a meter square, in Marini's although they were pricey, 75 euro each.


Giacinta did a nice job with naked stone in her rental house, along the stairs. You should go and see it.


----------



## sidowen

*Abruzzi near Sulmona.*

Hi , I live in Secinaro. Small but pretty and the veiw from my shed (casa) very nice.
Doing most of the work myself resulting in scapula break as I passed from one floor to the other without using the stairs. The hospital in Sulmona is lovely . Anyway I digress There is a huge hardware supermarket on the road into Sulmona caled Bricapoint. I have just dipped into the threads so If I have missed anything I apologise.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hello there, I am an American in Ofena, not to far from Sulmona. I am in town till February the 28. Then I leave for Rome and then home to Sunny Southern alifornia. Since I do not have internet in my rustico yet..... You can Email me at [email protected] if you like..... I bought in july, but it looks like I will need a builder to help me get it done  My name is Bruce and as of yet only speak English...


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Builders, Builders, Builders........??????? I just want to know if anybody has had experience with Jamie, he is an English guy that moved here a couple of years ago.(connected to House Around Italy sort of) I saw his house in Prata di Sedonna???? It looks nice... Just wondering if anybody has used him or can recommend someone as I will be leaving soon....????? I would like more than one bid. Any help? Please Email me direct at [email protected]. as I have only phone internet and no computer. I know that I asked before, but now it looks like I reall y need one.
Grazie,
Bruce


----------



## Goingtoitalia

I think someone from the blog is in town, buy I can not remember who? Mia I think that I bought the house above yours, your back garden looks at my not so much of a garden and house the cream one next to old olive oil company..... Feel free to knock on door if you hear me working... That goes for anyone on the blog as well, my address is 13 Via della Vittoria..... Email is [email protected] I do not have internet only phone Email.


----------



## DanT99

Claire, well done on your purchase.
I am sure you will love Abruzzo, its a fairly unknown place but very unspoilt. I think you would get more value for money going out there than Tuscany for example. Do you find that also?


----------



## DanT99

Claire, well done on your purchase.
I am sure you will love Abruzzo, its a fairly unknown place but very unspoilt. I think you would get more value for money going out there than Tuscany for example. Do you find that also?


----------



## maisie21

Goingtoitalia said:


> Builders, Builders, Builders........??????? I just want to know if anybody has had experience with Jamie, he is an English guy that moved here a couple of years ago.(connected to House Around Italy sort of) I saw his house in Prata di Sedonna???? It looks nice... Just wondering if anybody has used him or can recommend someone as I will be leaving soon....????? I would like more than one bid. Any help? Please Email me direct at [email protected]. as I have only phone internet and no computer. I know that I asked before, but now it looks like I reall y need one.
> Grazie,
> Bruce


Hi Bruce
Yes, we have had some experience with Jamie and Maurizio from HAI but we would certainly not recommend them. Maurizio recommended a builder that they both use but the standard of work was very, very poor. We complained to the Director of HAI and she agreed at the time that the work was poor but nothing came of it. My husband has had to correct a lot of the work that we had paid for and we have got to totally replace a new bathroom window so in future we will do all of the work ourselves.
Judy


----------



## claire

Hi,

Sorry didn't reply to your messages TAO and Barry. TAO did you buy something then? Barry, did you get hit by the earthquake? We have some minor damage - just hoping that the village doesn't block access to our house.

We will be there this weekend (22nd May) and in the summer - if you are around lets get in touch! ([email protected]).


----------



## claire

Hi There, this is a long time since i looked at the expat forum - we should do an Ofena party ! When is everyone going to be around - what about a mid-August get together ? I hope all your houses are ok.. we are still not sure if we will be allowed to go into ours after the town check it. But hey - we can still do camping Berlusconi style.


----------



## claire

As for us, it took two months to get from seeing the place to buying it.


----------



## claire

*Firewood*



Barry said:


> There's a supply company beside the highway not far from the Capestrano turnoff that claims to deliver firewood for 10 euro/ 100kg. The locals say the wood is pretty green and must be dried before you can burn it. They figure you need 3000 kg. to last a winter. We've tried our fireplace but you have to leave a window open or it won't burn which kind of defeats the purpose. Maybe a gas incert in the future is the way to go. We did look at some very nice pellet stoves as well as some high efficiency wood stoves but they seem very expensive (2000 euro). For that price we could buy a high efficiency gas furnace in Calgary and ship it to Italy!
> Barry


If anyone wants some firewood - I have an entire 20 square meter cellar stacked up to the ceiling with it and would love to get rid of it !

Its old firewood though - and so you'd have to not be scared of getting your hands dirty.

Let me know and I'll work out how to get you access to our cellar (access directly from the lane).

Claire


----------



## claire

*via septembre*



flawed said:


> i don't like the cold either. we have broken windows and external stairs so its a pity we won't finalize sooner. exchange is shocking at the moment though.
> 
> so you already go the bussi way. its heaps easier. ours is on via settembre,
> where is yours?
> it is all pretty exciting. hope the financial turmoil settles soon.
> water power gas at the door, so shouldn't be too bad, needs rewiring and replumbing though.
> not planning to go for the deposit but going to the notario sounds interesting. i think the owner is in canada. lynda


We are on via septembre too - we are on two streets - our actual entrance is Via Giovanni. When are you next around in Ofena?


----------



## claire

Goingtoitalia said:


> I almost thought that this forum had gone to sleep. I have seen more posts the last few days then in months. It makes me happy to see so much activity  I trust all the usual suspects are well and in good spirits.
> Has anyone been to Ofena and Sulmona in January/February? Trying to judge if there is going to be lots of snow or if it is just cold. I have a TV crew coming out to follow my purchase for House Hunter's International, but if it it snowing don't know how happy it will be......Please tell me it looks beuatiful and the roads are clear  PS But only if it is true


Did they actually make a film then - can we get it on the internet?


----------



## GrahamOfena

I went in December, it was taters (cold ) me and the ex girlfriend were at watching the TV in Bronx hats and coats, was a real laugh and wouldn't have changed it....well saying that I went out and bought an electric heater the next day, however, it's those times you remember when the house is finished :-D


----------



## claire

Barbara Summa said:


> You know, I was thinking of starting a Summer class of Italian in Ofena a few years ago, seeing I have a language school in Amsterdam, and therefore perfeclty qualified for the job. And I tried to bring there my own students for language and cooking courses, but every year there were problems with the housing of students. Agreements I made in September were forgotten in october, let stay in July, so I renounced and decided I was just going to enjoy Summers with the kids and no work, for once.
> 
> point is, to market such a thing you need hard agreements, and they are not possible down there.
> 
> Now the situation is a little changed, so I might want to try again. Any feedback on how to find students is welcome.
> 
> barbara


Hi Barbara,

I think that that would be an excellent idea - at least for us ! You could start a casual one without housing people start with.

I was thinking of starting an English school one day- although I'm not sure that there are enough in the area that would want to learn English.

Claire


----------



## claire

flawed said:


> mia I wanted to check out claire's place too, and had trouble getting in, did she send you that link?


Hi, 

Here is the link to my website: House in Italy.

Claire


----------



## Barbara Summa

*Meet up in summer*



claire said:


> Hi There, this is a long time since i looked at the expat forum - we should do an Ofena party ! When is everyone going to be around - what about a mid-August get together ? I hope all your houses are ok.. we are still not sure if we will be allowed to go into ours after the town check it. But hey - we can still do camping Berlusconi style.



Hi guys,

our house is not accessible at the moment, hope that before summer I will be ablo to do some works. I will be there between 28th May and 6 June to check the situation and finish my book on the area. If I can check anything about your house please let me know.

We will be in Summer between 15 of July and beginning of august, so let me knwo if there is going to be a meet up then. 

i am going to report on my next visit to Ofena and surroundings on Abruzzo nel cuore, in case you want to get an idea.

Ciao,
Ba


----------



## flawed

Hi Claire, 

I haven't checked this thread out in a while. There is more activity on the moving to Ofena one. 

I've got some catching up to do ! 

I replied to your email so I hope you got that. I would love to host a bit of a get together for everyone sometime when life returns to normal there, and we are somewhat habitable ! 

I notice Barbara will be there when we are, so is Jon. I'm hoping we will see Jon and his family while we are there, I'd love to meet you too Barbara. 

My email is [email protected] or Rod's is [email protected] 
phone or text +61 414412473 Rod +971 504561870

Who else is going to be in Ofena around the 28th to the 1st ?????????


----------



## Goingtoitalia

claire said:


> Did they actually make a film then - can we get it on the internet?


In the process of completing it...... They did the part of me looking for property and making my purchase, now they are waiting for my return to tape/film the house after the restoration. It should be done by October and ready to air. I will let you know when it is posted....
Bruce


----------



## claire

Barbara Summa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> our house is not accessible at the moment, hope that before summer I will be ablo to do some works. I will be there between 28th May and 6 June to check the situation and finish my book on the area. If I can check anything about your house please let me know.
> 
> We will be in Summer between 15 of July and beginning of august, so let me knwo if there is going to be a meet up then.
> 
> i am going to report on my next visit to Ofena and surroundings on Abruzzo nel cuore, in case you want to get an idea.
> 
> Ciao,
> Ba


You are writing a book? That is great! Will it be for tourists/things to do etc.? Or more about the history? Anyway, I'd love a copy.

We are always looking for interesting things to do in the area. So far we have been cycling and this time we will try the canooing in the river. 

We also wanted to try out the horse riding near Capestrano or on the plateau.. has anyone done that?

Claire


----------



## Barry

Tao didn't buy anything yet. She has a place in France which she is restoring and said it is enough for her at the moment. We still don't know our damage as they've closed off our entire block and no one is allowed in!


----------



## Caporciano

*Geometra*

Hi,
Hope its not too late..not been in here for a while. An excellent Geometra : Ivo Cassiani of Bominaco. Very precise & thorough! [email protected]


----------



## miolas

Hi all! If someone is interested in renting a house in Caprestrano (250e/week), I have some new pictures from there. Just send me a note at miajolas at yahoo dot com

Greetings,
- Mia from Finland


----------



## Caporciano

*Capestrano*

Is that Capestrano?


----------

